# About those "European" Jews . . . .



## teddyearp (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?

So I decided to start a whole thread on the subject and to ask the question:

Who are the European Jews?  Did they not ever come from Israel over the centuries?  Can they not trace their maternal lineage to Abraham?  If the answers to these three questions are negative, then are they converts to Judaism?  Or did one or two of their (great) grandparents convert and that is how now they make their claim?  Are you saying that their ancestors were not part of the expulsion of the Jews from Israel by the Romans?

History of the Jews in Europe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I would really like to know why if a Jew comes from Europe, or anywhere else in the world for that matter, why there is no ties to the land. . . . . .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 9, 2014)

It is the most ridiculous argument I have ever heard about the Jews and history of Israel - the most bizarre yet!   Seriously - the history of the Jews and Israel go back over 4,000 years, Teddy.  Mohammad wasn't even born until 570 A.D. and later he started his own religion - Islam - about 622 A.D. so please tell me how Hagar, Ishmael or even his children were Muslim?  It isn't possible.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> 
> So I decided to start a whole thread on the subject and to ask the question:
> 
> ...


Yup.  The Muslims are the real Jews. LOL


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 9, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> 
> So I decided to start a whole thread on the subject and to ask the question:
> 
> ...


The renowned and respected Jewish historian, Arthur Koestler, aptly answers your questions in his great work, "The Thirteenth Tribe," in which he produces an accurate historical expose' on the European Jews (also known as the Ashkenazi).  These "Jews" are converts to Judaism.  The Khazars converted to Judaism (en masse) in the 8th Century A.D.  Koestler calls his people "the thirteenth tribe" because they have no relation to the biblical 12 tribes of "true Israel." The bulk of today's Jews are simply an Asiatic people (related to the Huns and Moguls) that accepted the religion of Rabbinic Judaism.  It's really that simple.

The Thirteenth Tribe The Kazar Empire and Its Heritage Arthur Koestler 9780445042421 Amazon.com Books


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 9, 2014)

Another Jewish historian by the name of Benjamin Freedman also postulated that the majority of modern Jews are descendants of the Khazars in his booklet, "Facts are Facts."  Freedman was raised in Judaism but converted to Catholicism and was an opponent of the Zionist movement:

Benjamin H. Freedman - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Facts are Facts: FACTS ARE FACTS including illustrations by Benjamin H. Freedman


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> ...



I know you're joking but in a strange way, you make a point.  Abraham was Semitic.  Abraham's seed, Isaac, was the grandfather of the Israelites.  Abraham the Semite also fathered Ishmael which was the grandfather of the Arabic peoples.  So, in all truth, Arabs are literally Semitic as they trace their ancestry directly back to Abraham and Shem.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 9, 2014)

The 1984 Jewish Almanac says; "Strictly speaking, it is incorrect to call an ancient Israelite a 'Jew' or to call a contemporary Jew an 'Israelite' or a 'Hebrew."


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Another Jewish historian by the name of Benjamin Freedman also postulated that the majority of modern Jews are descendants of the Khazars in his booklet, "Facts are Facts."  Freedman was raised in Judaism but converted to Catholicism and was an opponent of the Zionist movement:
> 
> Benjamin H. Freedman - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Facts are Facts: FACTS ARE FACTS including illustrations by Benjamin H. Freedman


It's very nice that you are bringing up things which are so popular on the hate sites.  There are other things, however, to consider such as the latest genetic testing.  Say, can anyone tell us if King David was an Ashkenazi since he had red hair and I once read that many Russians have red hair? 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/10/science/10jews.html?_r=0

Tracing the Roots of Jewishness Science AAAS News

Who are the KHAZARS


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 9, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> 
> So I decided to start a whole thread on the subject and to ask the question:
> 
> ...





Interesting.   If the European Jews were just "Europeans"  then why Hitlers obsession from cleansing their race from the land.  Who were they then,  is a good question.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> ...



That is the biggest crock of nonsense I have heard yet and I could care less who Arthur Koestler is so spare me the renowned and respected shtick!  This guy is so far off from the truth he has flown into outer space!  He's wrong!  *Wrong!  Wrong!  Wrong! 
*
I've got news for you, Drifting Sand!  The Word of God is diametrically opposed to Mr. Koestler's discovery here and I'll stay with the Word of God - thank you very much!  The Jews that are on the earth today are the Ezekiel 37 group that are being gathered from the 4 corners of the earth and regathered to Israel - who are they?  Gods people - what are they?  The Jews - the people of Israel being brought back to the land of Israel and raised up by the Spirit of the LORD.  Huns and Mongrels?  Your Mr. Koestler has some nerve I'll tell you!  SOME NERVE!

The Jews on the earth today are the sons and daughters of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob!  *Period!  God's Word says so, I believe God's Word and that settles it! *
*For any who doubt it - look up Zechariah - Zephaniah - Joel - Amos- Ezekiel and see how the prophets refer to the Jews of the end days! *

*Better yet - God to Obadiah which prophesies the end time war that will cause the house of Jacob and the house of Benjamin to consume the house of Esau like stubble!*

Your Mr. What's his name is WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!  LET THE WORD OF GOD BE TRUE AND EVERY MAN BE FOUND A LIAR! ( THAT DISAGREES WITH THE WORD ) 

THE JEWS ARE THE SONS OF ABRAHAM, ISAAC AND JACOB!  THESE ARE THE DESCENDANTS OF ABRAHAM! THESE ARE TRUE ISRAELITES!  HOW DARE ANYONE SAY THEY ARE NOT!  MAY G-D JUDGE THEM FOR THIS LIE!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 9, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Another Jewish historian by the name of Benjamin Freedman also postulated that the majority of modern Jews are descendants of the Khazars in his booklet, "Facts are Facts."  Freedman was raised in Judaism but converted to Catholicism and was an opponent of the Zionist movement:
> ...



*THIS LIE MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL!   WHAT A LIE!  WHAT A FILTHY, ROTTEN LIE!  YOU CAN BET YOUR LIFE THAT CAME FROM A HATE SITE!  WHAT A FILTHY, DIRTY LIE!  AND TO THINK THAT SOMEONE CLAIMING TO BE A CHRISTIAN WOULD EVEN LISTEN TO SUCH A LIE MUCH LESS REPEAT IT ON A MESSAGE BOARD!!!!   DRIFTINGSAND OUGHT TO HAVE HER FACE BURIED IN SHAME AND REPENT IN DUST AND ASHES FOR THIS ONE!  DESPICABLE!  SHE HAS GOT SOME NERVE!  SOME NERVE I TELL YOU!  GOOD NIGHT, HOSS!  I'M DONE READING FOR TONIGHT!  THE NERVE OF THIS WOMAN!  THE ABSOLUTE NERVE!  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 9, 2014)

SHE IS ON MY IGNORE LIST.  PERMANENTLY.  CHRISTIAN MY FOOT!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> The 1984 Jewish Almanac says; "Strictly speaking, it is incorrect to call an ancient Israelite a 'Jew' or to call a contemporary Jew an 'Israelite' or a 'Hebrew."


*MAY GOD JUDGE YOU FOR THIS LIE AGAINST THE JEWISH PEOPLE.  WHAT A WICKED THING YOU HAVE DONE!  *


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> ...


Ha ha ha. You guys need to adopt one bullshit theory, and then stick to it.  You're all over the place, and in many cases today's bullshit theory contradicts other bullshit theories.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> ...



Like I said, one bullshit theory contradicts another. The Muslims and the Nazis call them Jews and want them all dead BECAUSE THEY ARE JEWS, but at the same time they're not really Jews. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Another Jewish historian by the name of Benjamin Freedman also postulated that the majority of modern Jews are descendants of the Khazars in his booklet, "Facts are Facts."  Freedman was raised in Judaism but converted to Catholicism and was an opponent of the Zionist movement:
> 
> Benjamin H. Freedman - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Facts are Facts: FACTS ARE FACTS including illustrations by Benjamin H. Freedman



Anti Semites like "drifting shit" always navigate to other Jews haters like shit does to flies. Benjamin Freedman, a totally unqualified nobody who converted to Catholicism, and then became a professional moron. Oh but he was a Jew so I guess what he says counts.  Ha ha ha. Here is your "Benjamin Freedman" and his shining resume:


*Benjamin Harrison[1] Freedman* (1890 – May 1984)[2] was an American businessman and anti-Zionist[3][4] activist, accused of anti-semitism by ideological opponents.[5][6][7] He converted fromJudaism to Roman Catholicism.[8] Freedman was a partner in a dermatological institute and in small business.

Benjamin H Freedman was listed on the letterhead of the Institute for Arab American Affairs and around 1946, along with his wife, listed as "R M Schoendorf" (Rose M. Schoendorf Freedman), "sponsored a series of advertisements under the imprint of 'The League for Peace with Justice in Palestine'".[11] In 1946 he sued the American Jewish Committee for libel and the case was thrown out in less than a month.

Freedman opposed the nomination of Anna M. Rosenberg to be Assistant Secretary of Defense in 1950.[21] An article in the_ADL Bulletin_ entitled _The Plot Against Ann Rosenberg_ attributed the attacks on Rosenberg's loyalty to "professional anti-Semites and lunatic nationalists," including the "Jew-baiting cabal of John Rankin, Benjamin Freedman, and Gerald Smith."[7]

Freedman, an apostate Jew, was well known to the Anti-Defamation League and the American Jewish Committee as an active supporter of the Arab cause in the Middle East. (fn 33) In the course of his erratic and often contradictory testimony before the Senate committee, Freedman revealed the roles played by anti-Semitic agitators and right-wing anticommunists — including Gerald L.K. Smith, Conde McGinley, the "Reverend" Wesley Swift, Congressman John Rankin, Senator Joseph McCarthy, and J.B. Matthews — in the campaign against the Rosenberg appointment. (fn 34)[7]

He is mentioned in a report by the House Un-American Activities Committee.

OH GEE, WHAT A GREAT GUY...ANTI AMERICAN, ANTI SEMITE, ISLAMOFACIST SUPPORTER, ETC.  YOU GOTTA LOVE HIM.

YUP, FACTS ARE FACTS!


----------



## theliq (Oct 10, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> 
> So I decided to start a whole thread on the subject and to ask the question:
> 
> ...


They have NO direct LINEAGE to Abraham


----------



## theliq (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > The 1984 Jewish Almanac says; "Strictly speaking, it is incorrect to call an ancient Israelite a 'Jew' or to call a contemporary Jew an 'Israelite' or a 'Hebrew."
> ...


AND WHAT THE JEWS HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS.......thought I'd add the line you forgot.....Moron


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 10, 2014)

theliq said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


Jews have shown palistanians that the latter have been sorry losers all along, of course.


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


That is correct, however by going through the biblical reference the entire world are descendants of Abraham, according to the Talmud and many medieval commentators (the right term?) Abraham sent some of his children to the far east (India) with gifts (one of God's sacred names said to be able to alter nature), the main religious world circle around the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christ, Islam - and their branches, except for the rest of ancient races that no longer known to us.


----------



## Challenger (Oct 10, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> 
> So I decided to start a whole thread on the subject and to ask the question:
> 
> ...



Given the subsequent hysterical and rabid response from the "pro-Zionist Israel" crowd, you will probably not get a sensible answer to your question. Suffice to say, there is no specific "Jew gene" despite feverish attempts by Zionist scientists to find one over the last few decades. I for one don't subscribe to the "Khazar Hypothesis" as it contains too many inconsistancies and does not tie in with the movements of Judaism throughout European history. The idea of "race" is a 19th century construct stemming from the emergance of European Nationalism and the idea of a Jewish race is a just Zionist construct, before Zionism, Jewish people considered themselves Englishmen, Frenchmen, etc. who just followed a different religion; Hebrew, like Latin, was a liturgical language rarely spoken outside places of worship or academe. There is also no definitive link between Jewish Europeans and the ancient Levant other than a religious connection to the cult centre of Judaism, Jerusalem.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > The 1984 Jewish Almanac says; "Strictly speaking, it is incorrect to call an ancient Israelite a 'Jew' or to call a contemporary Jew an 'Israelite' or a 'Hebrew."
> ...



All caps is shouting.  I'm only quoting what today's Jews say about themselves.  God will judge you for rejecting truth and accepting a lie. He will also judge the religious-self-righteous who believe they have the right to judge the souls of believers in Christ.  I find it interesting that you are so quick to condemn someone who has accepted the blood of Christ and Him as Savior while defending them who reject Christ as the Son of God.  You should reflect on that fact and seek guidance from the Holy Spirit:

*John 3:18*_*, "He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God."*_


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Another Jewish historian by the name of Benjamin Freedman also postulated that the majority of modern Jews are descendants of the Khazars in his booklet, "Facts are Facts."  Freedman was raised in Judaism but converted to Catholicism and was an opponent of the Zionist movement:
> ...



Another yuppy who resorts to name-calling when he lacks the facts to defend his incorrect position.  Don't like Obama?  You're a "racist."  Don't agree with gay marriage?  You're a "homophobe." Believe in a secure border?  You're a "xenophobe." Don't believe that today's Jews are related to biblical Israel? You're a "Jew hater."  See how it works folks.  Attack the messenger while ignoring the message.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> ...





 Yes a work of total fiction like so many other books much lauded by team Palestine. This is what the author of the wiki article has to say

 That same year saw the publication of _The Thirteenth Tribe_, about the hypothetical Khazar origins of European Jewry.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Another Jewish historian by the name of Benjamin Freedman also postulated that the majority of modern Jews are descendants of the Khazars in his booklet, "Facts are Facts."  Freedman was raised in Judaism but converted to Catholicism and was an opponent of the Zionist movement:
> ...








Then we have this from a Kiki article

The Thirteenth Tribe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*Genetic research[edit]*
A 2005 study by Nebel _et al._, based on Y chromosome polymorphic markers, showed that Ashkenazi Jews are more closely related to other Jewish and Middle Eastern groups than to the populations among whom they lived in Europe. However, 11.5% of male Ashkenazim were found to belong to Haplogroup R1a, the dominant Y chromosome haplogroup in Eastern Europeans, suggesting possible gene flow. Referencing _The Thirteenth Tribe_, the study's authors note that "Some authors argue that after the fall of their kingdom in the second half of the 10th century CE, the Khazar converts were absorbed by the emerging Ashkenazi Jewish community in Eastern Europe." They conclude: "However, if the R-M17 chromosomes in Ashkenazi Jews do indeed represent the vestiges of the mysterious Khazars then, according to our data, this contribution was limited to either a single founder or a few closely related men, and does not exceed ~ 12% of the present-day Ashkenazim".[24]
Writing in _Science_, Michael Balter states Koestler's thesis "clash[es] with several recent studies suggesting that Jewishness, including the Ashkenazi version, has deep genetic roots." He refers to a 2010 study by geneticist Harry Ostrer which found that Ashkenazi Jews "clustered more closely with Middle Eastern and Sephardic Jews, a finding the researchers say is inconsistent with the Khazar hypothesis" and concludes "that all three Jewish groups—Middle Eastern, Sephardic, and Ashkenazi—share genomewide genetic markers that distinguish them from other worldwide populations". Geneticist Noah Rosenberg asserts that although recent DNA studies "do not appear to support" the Khazar hypothesis, they do not "entirely eliminate it either."[25]




 Looks like science and not fiction tells the truth about the Ashkenazi Jews, and Koestler himself says that the book is a work of fiction.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> ...






 They were descendants of the Jews taken out of Israel by the Romans as slaves as the genetic research shows their close ties to Sephardic Jews in Palestine. The reason for team Palestine claiming that there are no ties to the land is because the arab muslims claiming to be Palestinian have no ties to the land being squatters and illegal immigrants.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

theliq said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> ...





 Yet genetics say they have and they have been traced right back to people who lived in Israel 4,000 or more years ago. Many remains that are from that era have mitochondrial DNA present in the teeth which can be extracted and multiplied to give a result 99.9% accurate. Just as the genetic studies on arab muslim Palestinians show that less than 200 years ago they were inter breeding in another part of the M.E. ( mutated DNA from close breeding shows this very clearly )


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...






 No you are repeating what is posted on ANTI SEMITIC, NEO NAZI and WHITE SUPREMACIST sites all over the world. The people you refer to are charlatans or their works are taken out of context. Next you will be quoting The Protocols as a work of fact and that it shows the Jews as wanting to dominate all mankind.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





 Strange then how he attacked your source material and showed that the author was a known RACIST HOMOPHOBIC XENOPHOBE  ( capitals for emphasis only ) and hardly a valid source of any facts being as he was biased in the extreme.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Was Jewish historian, Arthur Koestler, also a "fictional" character or was he a real life historian?  Why do folks who disagree with something always have to attack the messenger instead of the message?  Have you read the Thirteenth Tribe?  If so, please explain in detail why you believe it's "fictional?"

Arthur Koestler - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I'm not pro-Koestler or anti-Koestler. I just know that he was a renowned and respected Jewish historian who thought it important enough to write about the origins of his people.  Accept his detailed work or reject it but don't attack him or me simply because he wrote about things he knew about. That's a dishonest critique of the man AND his work.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Does his and your hatred for Freedman (a Jew) and Koeslter (a Jew) make both of you "Jew haters?"  I hate nobody. But I do embrace the truth and I share it when I find it.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Wikipedia is an "anti-Semitic, neo-Nazi" site?  Koestler's book is "White Supremacist?"  LOL.  Koestler was a Neo-Nazi, White Supremacist?  Is that what you're really trying to say?  The Jewish Almanac (and Jewish Encyclopedia) are "Anti-Semitic" literature?  Alrighty then!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



According to modern Scientists of Evolution man's DNA is closely related to monkeys and pigs.  So, using your logic ...


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





 He was real and he stated that his book was a work of fiction about the "hypothetical Khazar origins of European Jewry"  The Khazars never existed outside of peoples fantasy world's much like the Jews described in The Protocols did not exist either.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





 How does stating the truth about a person make it hate speech, you sound like the neo Marxist P.C. scum we are battling against in the UK. The ones that say it is racism to complain about 1400 white girls getting raped by Pakistani muslim men, do you think the same way.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





 Definitely a neo Marxist who cant read English, were did I say that Wikipedia is an ANTI SEMITIC NEO NAZI site and that Koestlers book was WHITE SUPREMACIST. You can twist other peoples words all you want it wont wash anymore, your source for all your information is internet sites that publish what you want to see, the majority of these sites are


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





 Yes that is correct and some of team Palestine tried to use that information to claim that the 90% match with primate DNA meant that Jews and Arabs had a closer match than Ashkenazi and Sephardic  had. Like you they twisted the facts to provide evidence of their twisted POV. The science of DNA testing is one that can tell many things about a person, and one of these is the Human Genome or common ancestry that ties in 90% of everyones DNA being exactly the same. The problem lies in its placement on the double helix that sets each individual apart. This is why it is 100% accurate when it comes to matching even partial DNA at the scene of a crime with the criminal. The same method is used on old DNA from burial places to extract the most DNA and it is placed on a chart to get a match with other extracted DNA.  So you see that genetics is a much abused science by the hate mongers and they will try and use one tiny aspect of DNA testing to prove a whole theory based on might have beens.
 Now why don't the Ashkenazim show Khazar DNA in their genetic makeup if the book is based of fact as yiu are trying to claim.............................


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


Freedman is not a Jew, according to YOUR OWN SOURCE he converted and as a result became a virulent Jew and Israel hater.  This phenomenon is not limited to Judaism only, people who  convert out of any religion, be it Islam or Christianity, tend to hate members of their previous religion.  

You're drifting shit again, Drifter.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

*That myth-crap of 'Khazars,' pushed by R. Islamists and Neo-Nazis alike

January 18, 2012 at 2:41:19 PM PST*

*Ever heard about the 'Khazar' myth pushed by the Neo-Nazis/KKK?*

In fact, Jews are both a nation and a religion. the percentage of those with any roots in khazaria is so minimal, that there was only *one non*-historian "writer" that came up with the idea to say that the percentage is higher. As a penpal who is of Jewish background told me once: 'Before the WW2 Were were told to go BACK to Palestine where we came from... now the same haters don't even grant us that...'

*Hitler VS Khazar myth*

Oddly enough, *Hitler's "aryanism" and anti-Jewish sick obession was AGAINST The 'khazar" myth, of course. But his followers wouldn't care about consistency. Just as the  crazy inconsistent Nazis themselves preferred long-nosed-Muslim Bosnians over Christian Serbs. Hitler [despite his alliance with fascist Arab-Islamic leadership to exterminate the Jews out of bilnd hatred] refused to drink coffee with the Arab Mufti al-Husseini or shake his hands, Arabs in Germany were subject to the same 'racial' treatments as Jews were. Clearly, they liked power and "ideology' was not the only thing motivating them.*

Haters always had the contradictions. You can not "blame" the Jews for (some of them) agreeing with the Romans to kill Jesus and then contradict yourself in saying they are not the same Israelites/Hebrews/Jews... LOL

Luckilly for the recent DNA testing, this myth has (also) been exposed as a *LIE*.







SPME: Steven Plaut: The *Khazar Myth* and the New Anti-Semitism -

... Some two hundred websites claim to describe a cabal known as the "Khazarian Zionist Bolsheviks" (KZV). Neo-Nazi and Holocaust denial organizations and websites are particularly fond of the Khazar myth...Arab and Islamist propagandists have long bandied about the "Ashkenazim as Khazars" theory and Iran’s genocidal leaders adore it. Al-Jazeera has been using the Khazar story to urge a worldwide Christian religious war against the Khazar pseudo-Jewish imperialists.


Groups promoting the _Protocols of the Elders of Zion_ often cite the nefarious role of Khazars as "proof" of a worldwide Jewish conspiracy (I counted 700 such websites). And even Jewish anti-Zionist cranks like Alfred M. Lilienthal and the Swedish "Israel Shamir" have used the Khazar myth to attack Zionism.

Why are these various groups suddenly interested in a rather esoteric and archaic group of people in Central Asia that disappeared nearly a millennium ago?

The answer is very simple.

According to the Khazar theory of the new anti-Semites, most Jews today, particularly Ashkenazi Jews, are not racially Jews at all but descendents from the Turkic tribe of Khazars, whose ruling class and parts of its rank and file population converted to Judaism in the 8th or early 9th century CE. Hence, argue the racialists, Ashkenazi Jews have no rights to live in the racially Semitic Middle East and especially not in the Land of Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> [QUOTE="Phoenall, post: 9944852, membe E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saigon (Oct 10, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe



I have never seen anyone claim that. Has anyone else?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Your own source says he joined the communist party of Germany. There is no evidence that Kesler was a "Jewish Historian", other than his totally debunked Khazarian theory.  Stop making shit up, drifting shit.


----------



## toastman (Oct 10, 2014)

Saigon said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe
> ...



Yes, many times. But I dismantled that lie by reminding them that the British has invited the Jews and facilitated their immigration. Also, I posted links showing that an invasion is a military offensive which has nothing to do with immigration.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Man ... you seem filled with hatred and animosity.  I post something written by a Jew and I'm a "Jew hater?"  Just how do you come to that conclusion -- genius?  Your very best arguments are name-calling and misrepresentation of me and my beliefs.  You lower you level of integrity when you resort to slander and Liberal tactics.  Time to grow up and learn to communicate in an adult manner.

Benjamin Freedman is a Jew who happens to disagree with other Jews.  That, in and of itself, doesn't make him a monster, a racist, or a kook.  It just means that he sees things from a different perspective than you do.  Nevertheless, he's a Jew who had an opinion and I simply posted it.  Take it or leave it.  It matters not to me.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Great. I look forward to seeing a link. 

Btw. Britian did not "invite" European Jews to Israel. In fact, it interred them in camps in Cyprus and actively blocked their arrival. Thousands of Jews arrived in Israel from Europe as early as 1899 - nothing to do with Britain.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



You dismantled nothing you idiot.  The Pope invited Spain and Portugal to settle the Americas.  When a settlement and immigration dispossesses and expels the people that had been living in an area for thousands of years, it is an invasion.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

Driftingsand, interesting this "Thirteenth Tribe" you mention.  I will have to give it a bit of a read.  I did google the Khazars talked about and came across this tibdit:



> Beginning in the 8th century, Khazar royalty and notable segments of the aristocracy converted to Judaism; the populace appears to have been multi-confessional—a mosaic of pagan, Tengrist, Jewish, Christian and Muslim worshippers—and polyethnic.[15] A modern theory, that the core of Ashkenazi Jewry emerged from a hypothetical Khazarian Jewish diaspora, is now viewed with scepticism by most scholars,[16] but occasionally supported by others.[17] This Khazarian hypothesis is sometimes associated with antisemitism and anti-Zionism.



Link: Khazars - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I also took a look at Arthur Koestler's wiki article and saw this:



> After arriving (in Palestine), for a few weeks Koestler lived in a _kibbutz_, an agricultural collective. His application to join the collective (_Kvutzat Heftziba_) was rejected by its members.[8]



Link:Arthur Koestler - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

So I have to wonder if that colored his thoughts, as well as the fact that he used to be a zionist but changed.

But seriously, forget the DNA testing and all that.  Can one actually think that most of the world's Jews are now from a little ancient country that *converted* to Judiasm and now is no more?  If so, does this mean that the Jews who did come from ancient Israel, another ancient country, no longer exist at all?

I think not.  Logic defies that notion.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Driftingsand, interesting this "Thirteenth Tribe" you mention.  I will have to give it a bit of a read.  I did google the Khazars talked about and came across this tibdit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out ... stating historical facts can be a dangerous thing around here.

Edit: It's my belief that there are millions of folks of all races claiming to be Jews.  Look online and you'll see black Jews; red-headed Jews with white skin; and olive complected Jews.  Are all of them literal Jews by blood or are they Jews by religion?  

Another thing.  Is there something wrong with a group of people converting to Judaism?  Is it "anti-Semitic" to suggest that peoples have converted to Judaism?  I fail to see the logic in reaching that conclusion.  How about you?


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

DNA Samples Confirm Ashkenazi Jews are of European Descent: Study

Read more: DNA Samples Confirm Ashkenazi Jews are of European Descent Study


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Watch out ... stating historical facts can be a dangerous thing around here.



Yes, I have found that to be true as well.


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



*Why must we always have to be informed as to what God has in store for our future by the biblical interpretations of Christian nutcases like Jeremiah, here, or worse, TV evangelists like Ted Haggard?  This in itself  is 'proof' that there is no God for no God could ever be that cruel to allow something like this to happen. ~ Susan  *


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Day before yesterday I would have disagreed with you concerning your statement (seen in red).  Today, I've seen a person come totally unglued and reveal a very ugly, un-Christian tone and attitude.  Sad.


----------



## toastman (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


The expulsions had nothing to do with the immigration. It had to do with a war that was initiated by 5 Arab states. An invasion is a MILITARY OFFENSIVE BY COMBATANTS. I already gave you links providing that definition. You cannot just change the definition of words to fit your agenda


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> DNA Samples Confirm Ashkenazi Jews are of European Descent: Study
> 
> Read more: DNA Samples Confirm Ashkenazi Jews are of European Descent Study



Interesting.  The Khazars were of European heritage (eastern Europe/Turkey area).


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Pope invited Spain and Portugal to settle the Americas.  When a settlement and immigration dispossesses and expels the people that had been living in an area for thousands of years, it is an invasion.


So, who "invited" arabs to settle palestine, first, and then to invade it, second?


----------



## toastman (Oct 10, 2014)

Saigon said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


I'm not saying all of them were invited by the British. But many were after the British conquered the Ottoman Empire


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:














I'll let you decide!!!


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*A better question to ask would be, "Which of the three is the Ashkenazi?"*


----------



## toastman (Oct 10, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> ...



Just a reminder, Israel belongs to ALL Jews. Ashkenazi, Sephardic...it doesn't matter where their ancestors came from. Try and get that through your shitty little brain


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 10, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> ...



*Taking it a step further, one could even ask, "Which is the Ashkenazi, which is the Sephardi and which is the Jewish convert?"*


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The Arab states attempted to prevent the expulsion of the Christians and Muslims, they were attempting to stop the Jews from implementing Plan Dalet.  You have it backwards. 

Was the European settlement of the lands of the Native Americans not, effectively, an invasion?


----------



## toastman (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What do I have backwards? The 5 Arab states attacked Israel first after invading the region. Not the other way around. 
oh, and:

Understanding the Arab-Israeli Conflict

“I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre or the Crusader wars.”
- Azzam Pasha, Secretary-General of the Arab League
(_Akhbar al-Yom_, Egypt, October 11, 1947; quoted in David Barnett and Efraim Karsh, “Azzam’s Genocidal Threat,” _Middle East Quarterly_, Fall 2011)

“If the Jewish state becomes a fact, and this is realized by the Arab peoples, they will drive the Jews who live in their midst into the sea… Even if we are beaten now in Palestine, we will never submit. We will never accept the Jewish state... But for politics, the Egyptian army alone, or volunteers of the Muslim Brotherhood, could have destroyed the Jews.”
- Hassan al-Banna, Muslim Brotherhood founder
(_New York Times_, August 2, 1948)


----------



## Challenger (Oct 10, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Pope invited Spain and Portugal to settle the Americas.  When a settlement and immigration dispossesses and expels the people that had been living in an area for thousands of years, it is an invasion.
> ...



During the Muslim conquests, when Palestine was conquered, the Christian Byzantine ruling elites were given the option to convert to Islam or leave. Most left. The Arab elites took over the vacant Byzantine estates and continued where the Byzantines left off. There was never any mass migration of Arabs from Arabia into Palestine;  later migrants went to Mesopotamia. The population of Byzantine Palestine just exchanged one set of rulers for another. The "locals" were always there, always had been, and remained until 1947 when the Zionist colonists started ethnically cleansing them.


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



*And Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492.  Please stay focused, Toasty, the subject is about European Jews and has nothing at all to do with whom Israel belongs to.  My comment merely attempted, perhaps poorly, to show how easy it is to tell the Ashkenazi Jews (Europeans) from others . . . you horse's caboose you  *


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Benjamin Freedman WAS a Jew who converted to Catholicism who made a career out of hating Jews and Israel.  Read your own source, Drifting Shit.  You constant reference to career Jew haters and garden variety anti semites makes you what you are, a drifty Jew hating bullshiter who likes to bait Jews.  Get a life.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Driftingsand, interesting this "Thirteenth Tribe" you mention.  I will have to give it a bit of a read.  I did google the Khazars talked about and came across this tibdit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Koestler's theory was flushed down the toilet due to the latest DNA findings.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Challenger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Your opinions of population demographics and migrations going back to the Crusades and Jihads are totally worthless.  

Can you show us evidence of this "ethnic cleansing" by Zionists?  In fact, the evidence shows the exact opposite.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is meaningless as you know.  I can post pictures of European Jews that look like Sephardim, and I can post pictures of Sephardim and Mizrahi Jews that look like Ashkenazis.  What is your point, Drifting Shit?

Is this guy an Ashkenazi Jew, a Catholic, an Arab, or a Muslim?






And here's an "ashkenazi Jew" for you:






Your attempts at generalizing have failed miserably, now run along before you embarass yourself even more.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Freedman "WAS" a Jew by blood or a Jew by religion?  If you are saying that a Jew is only a Jew by religion then how can anyone claim to be "God's chosen" by race?


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> ...



Each man in the photos claim to be Jews.  Are you saying that they are liars?  Sammy Davis & Paul Newman both claim Jewish heritage (by blood).


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Arab states attempted to prevent the expulsion of the Christians and Muslims, they were attempting to stop the Jews from implementing Plan Dalet.


Who made that up?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> ...


Robert Spencer, Catholic


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Challenger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


But, as described by Winnie Churchill of blessed memory, "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.".
Churchill definitely knew what he was writing about, of course.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab states attempted to prevent the expulsion of the Christians and Muslims, they were attempting to stop the Jews from implementing Plan Dalet.
> ...



If the Jews were not intending on establishing rule over the land and expelling the non-Jewish population, there would have been no need for the non-Jews to fight expulsion.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



There are various factors obviously, knucklehead.  A Jew who converts to Islam and joins Al Queda is obviously no longer considered a Jew.  Why don't you educate yourself a little before you bray on the internet?

*Are Jews a Nation or a Religion?*

Judaism can be thought of as being simultaneously a religion, a nationality and a culture.

Throughout the middle ages and into the 20th century, most of the European world agreed that Jews constituted a distinct nation. This concept of nation does not require that a nation have either a territory nor a government, but rather, it identifies, as a nation any distinct group of people with a common language and culture. Only in the 19th century did it become common to assume that each nation should have its own distinct government; this is the political philosophy of nationalism. In fact, Jews had a remarkable degree of self-government until the 19th century. So long as Jews lived in their ghettos, they were allowed to collect their own taxes, run their own courts, and otherwise behave as citizens of a landless and distinctly second-class Jewish nation.

Of course, Judaism is a religion, and it is this religion that forms the central element of the Jewish culture that binds Jews together as a nation. It is the religion that defines foods as being kosher and non-kosher, and this underlies Jewish cuisine. It is the religion that sets the calendar of Jewish feast and fast days, and it is the religion that has preserved the Hebrew language.

Is Judaism an ethnicity? In short, not any more. Although Judaism arose out of a single ethnicity in the Middle East, there have always been conversions into and out of the religion. Thus, there are those who may have been ethnically part of the original group who are no longer part of Judaism, and those of other ethnic groups who have converted into Judaism.

If you are referring to a nation in the sense of race, Judaism is not a nation. People are free to convert into Judaism; once converted, they are considered the same as if they were born Jewish. This is not true for a race.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



If the Muslims wouldn't have massacred and committed ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Hebron in 1929, the Jews wouldn't find it necessary to arm themselves and form militias to defend themselves from the savage animals.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Looks like a sephardic Jew to me.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



 And your point is?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Listen, Roudy.  I'll only say this once.  I put that person on ignore on my way out of here last night but when they invited me to the "Bible Study Forum" they had started on the other USMB board - other people on USMB wondered why I declined her invitation and refused to join it or have my name affiliated with it in any way, shape or form.  I discerned in my spirit she was a phoney back then and so this latest revelation comes as no surprise to me.  I thank God for the Holy Spirit because you can't fool the Holy Spirit!  When he says, watch out!  You had better heed that warning and realize He knows something about that person that you don't!   I thank God for the Holy Spirit and I've already shaken the dust from my feet on the former matter - it's done.  You have a nice day, Roudy, and please do not waste another moment listening to that person.  There is more going on than meets the eye here.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Just because YOU think the Holy Spirit is speaking doesn't mean that He is.  Perhaps "another" spirit has you under his grip and you don't realize it.  You don't put people on "ignore" unless you have no other intelligent response.  Good to know the REAL you.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The point is obvious but you fail to answer my question.  No answer?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


There is no point to your obvious provocation.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So you can't answer the simple question either?  It really is a simple question.  Why folks have to twist themselves into pretzels in an attempt to avoid the simple answer is beyond my understanding.  But ... it is what it is.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


So who gives a damn?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Thanks.  I'm not listening to Drifting Shit, I'm laughing at it.  Dont worry.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Just say you can't answer.  I'll understand.  No biggy to me.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I win again!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So the "chosen people" are chosen -- not based on race -- but on religion.  Gotcha.  That takes us back to the fact that the Khazars converted and became "chosen" (based on your logic).


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

You can't discuss rationally with these zealots.  They are a brainwashed bunch of morons.  Hossfly is not the worst of them, but he and his co-religionists all can't accept the facts.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You can't discuss rationally with these zealots.  They are a brainwashed bunch of morons.  Hossfly is not the worst of them, but he and his co-religionists all can't accept the facts.



You must be talking about yourself and your fellow Pali-Nazi IslamoNazi terrorist worshippers.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You can't discuss rationally with these zealots.  They are a brainwashed bunch of morons.  Hossfly is not the worst of them, but he and his co-religionists all can't accept the facts.



It's truly amazing!  I could say something about the Irish and nobody would raise an eyebrow.  I would talk about Brazilians and get a yawn.  But say one thing about the Jews that isn't lock-step, politically correct, and folks poke out their eyes; slobber all over the place; and scream to the top of their lungs in a knee-jerk response.  I feel like I'm talking to a bunch of pre-schoolers who haven't had their afternoon candy bar.  They've been literally programmed to respond as CNN has trained them to.  Sad, really.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No that isn't what I said.  I said the being a Jew isn't based on ONE factor. Your mental illness is causing severe reading comprehension problems, Jew hater.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You can't discuss rationally with these zealots.  They are a brainwashed bunch of morons.  Hossfly is not the worst of them, but he and his co-religionists all can't accept the facts.
> ...



You are the terrorist and child killer worshipper.  You support the murderous Israeli Jews that killed several hundred children this summer over a period of a few weeks.  How many Jewish children did the Palestinians kill?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I was just going to say something about a giant red-assed Jew-hater. You beat me to it.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You can't discuss rationally with these zealots.  They are a brainwashed bunch of morons.  Hossfly is not the worst of them, but he and his co-religionists all can't accept the facts.
> ...



Depends on what you say about the Irish or Brazilians, and how you say it, and what the context is, idiot.   The Irish for one are very proud of their race and nationality, you say the wrong thing, you'll end up with a nice black eye shortly thereafter.   Do I need to elaborate, Miss thick as a brick?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


One too many.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Okay.  Let's try this:  I know of some Irishmen who converted to Judaism.  Am I being "anti-Semitic" or "anti-Irish?"  Come on dumb ass ... answer.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ha ha ha, the terrorist ass licker is loosing it.  How many innocent Christians in Lebanon have your beloved Palestinian terrorist savages killed?  150,000.  

Let me know when you're done squirming.  Then you can answer how many people in various countries Palestinians have helped kill, oppress, terrorize, and torture.  We'll go down the list one by one, dirtbag.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Drifting shit: "Okay. Let's try this: I know of some Irishmen who converted to Judaism. Am I being "anti-Semitic" or "anti-Irish?" "

Wow, you can't be that stupid.  That makes them Jewish.  And it makes you none of the above.  Got any more "hard" questions, dipweed?  Make it multiple choice if you wish.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



For every dead innocent Israeli child killed, 1000 Palestinian terrorist animals should be killed.  Fair is fair.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Must be red from all the spanking it gets on this board. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know what the problem is, in here.

Modern-day Jews, taken as a group, are actually a richly diverse collection of genetic material, with connections to (1) the kingdoms of Israel and Judah et al of antiquity, (2) Asia Minor, Central Asia, North Africa, East Africa, and the Urals, the Ukraine, Poland and points west.

Modern-day Jewish claims to the Holy Land are largely spiritual and religion-based in nature rather than that of genetic inheritance.

However, the presence of substantial generic connection to Israel and Judah, amongst that group at large, is sufficient for their purposes.

In the final analysis, it matters very little, whether one's maternal line stretches back to Antiquity, nor if one converted to Judaism day-before-yesterday.

The Jews of our times are in the process of resurrecting their spiritual and ancestral homeland, as the one place on earth, where a Jew can go, and be sure he is welcome

Some of today's Jews have documented connections to the Faith that stretch back into the Middle Ages or even into Antiquity.

Many of today's Jews have document-able lineages that do not stretch back very far at all.

What connects them is their spirituality, their perception of God and what God wants of them, and, in many cases, centuries of suffering and wariness and bare-bones survival and waiting and hoping for better times and a homeland of their own again.

They have that homeland now.

I get the impression that they plan to hold it against all comers.

I believe them.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It is you clowns that are looking like fools.  It's like taking candy from a baby.  HAHAHAHAAH


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Drifting shit: "Okay. Let's try this: I know of some Irishmen who converted to Judaism. Am I being "anti-Semitic" or "anti-Irish?" "
> 
> Wow, you can't be that stupid.  That makes them Jewish.  And it makes you none of the above.  Got any more "hard" questions, dipweed?  Make it multiple choice if you wish.  LOL



Let's try this one more time.  Are you saying that they have become "God's Chosen People" by converting to Judaism?  Please try not to be so dense in your response.  I can't believe you are such a total idiot!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Drifting Shit, does this guy look like a Polish Ashknazi Jew to you?  Looks more like a Sephardic Jew to me. 






I also know many Middle Eastern Jews who have very light hair, white skin, and blue / green eyes. You see how stupid and ignorant you are?  Yes you do, yes you do.

Do you get to see too many Jews around that trailer park of yours in the woods?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



FYI.  That's not candy you're sucking on. It's your Mooslem boyfriend's.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> I don't know what the problem is, in here.
> 
> Modern-day Jews, taken as a group, are actually a richly diverse collection of genetic material, with connections to (1) the kingdoms of Israel and Judah et al of antiquity, (2) Asia Minor, Central Asia, North Africa, East Africa, and the Urals, the Ukraine, Poland and points west.
> 
> ...



Although I don't agree with you (fully) I do appreciate an adult response that isn't based on knee-jerk emotionalism.  That's a breath of fresh air (where this thread is concerned).

I believe that the "promised" land will be revealed when we see "a new Heaven" and "a new earth."  Revelation says that the "New Jerusalem" will descend from out of Heaven and it won't be a place created by men (Jews or otherwise).


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Drifting shit: "Okay. Let's try this: I know of some Irishmen who converted to Judaism. Am I being "anti-Semitic" or "anti-Irish?" "
> ...



God's chosen people to keep and spread his message, yes.  Idiot.  Like I said, the faith is one component.  

Are you saying that converts to Judaism aren't considered Jews?  Then why convert to Judaism then.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the problem is, in here.
> ...



Yup, that's what Neo Nazi replacement theologists believe.  The Jews are no longer Jews, the Kingdom of Israel now became a spiritual kingdom.  The Muslims have a similar bullshit replacement theology going as well.  That's why Muslim and neo Nazi replacement theologists get along so well.  But they don't bother to actually look in the Old and New Testament nor the Koran, if they did, they would see that all three books are actually 100% ZIONIST.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> It's my belief that there are millions of folks of all races claiming to be Jews.  Look online and you'll see black Jews; red-headed Jews with white skin; and olive complected Jews.  Are all of them literal Jews by blood or are they Jews by religion?



Hmm, judging by the color of skin and hair again are we? I can remember something about Solomon having relations with an African queen some where along the line.



DriftingSand said:


> Another thing.  Is there something wrong with a group of people converting to Judaism?  Is it "anti-Semitic" to suggest that peoples have converted to Judaism?  I fail to see the logic in reaching that conclusion.  How about you?



And now you go down the same road as many others by spewing confusing information.  Where did I say that I think there is something wrong with a group of people converting to Judaism?  You are stating I reached a 'conclusion' that I didn't even hint at. In other words, you are reading something I did not write.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's an American Ashkenazi Jew, Jerry Sienfeild.  Looks more like a Middle Eastern Sephardic / Mizrahi Jew to me, dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin.  

How did this Brooklyn born "European" Ashkenazi Jew end up looking so semetic?  Please elaborate, Drifting Shit:


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Here's an American Ashkenazi Jew, Jerry Sienfeild.  Looks more like a Middle Eastern Sephardic / Mizrahi Jew to me, dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin.
> 
> How did this Brooklyn born "European" Ashkenazi Jew end up looking so semetic?  Please elaborate, Drifting Shit:


Could it be the result of L'Oreal products and Hollywood makeup artists?


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I think you are showing a racist side.  Which may fit judging from some of your other information sources you have posted in this thread.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > It's my belief that there are millions of folks of all races claiming to be Jews.  Look online and you'll see black Jews; red-headed Jews with white skin; and olive complected Jews.  Are all of them literal Jews by blood or are they Jews by religion?
> ...



OMG!  Another Polish background Ashkenazi Jew, Jon Stewart,with semetic dark features!  I sense Drifting Shit's theory collapsing before our eyes. 






Oh!  I have an idea, how about we call only the Jews who are dark hair / dark eyes "chosen"?  Plus, they get to call themselves "true Israelites".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Here's an American Ashkenazi Jew, Jerry Sienfeild.  Looks more like a Middle Eastern Sephardic / Mizrahi Jew to me, dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin.
> 
> How did this Brooklyn born "European" Ashkenazi Jew end up looking so semetic?  Please elaborate, Drifting Shit:



I suppose the same way that Sammy Davis Jr. did.  Is he "chosen" because he's Ashkenazi or because he's Sephardic?  You still fail to answer my initial question.  Is a person "chosen" because they adhere to Judaism or is it by race?  If you can't answer just be honest and say so. (If you can be honest).


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Please reiterate what my "theory" is?  You're so far off of the mark that you look like a bumbling fool.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Your theory is European Jews aren't Jews, nor do they look like Jews, which is FULLA DRIFTING SHIT.  That's why you promote 


DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an American Ashkenazi Jew, Jerry Sienfeild.  Looks more like a Middle Eastern Sephardic / Mizrahi Jew to me, dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin.
> ...



I already answered it five times, you illiterate fool. Judaism can be a race, a nationality, and a religion. Chosen refers to spreading the message, therefore once you have decided to convert to another faith, you are no longer considered a Jew.  Now ask me again five more times.  Perhaps you should hire a translator?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

So here's this Austrian background American Ashkenazi Jew, Fed Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke, who looks more like an Arab or Middle Eastern Jew.

How did that happen?  I guess he gets to live in Israel if he wanted to, now that he doesn't have blond hair and blue eyes, eh, Drifting Shitola? Ha ha ha.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Okay ... you're officially an imbecile.  Go take your meds, get plenty of rest and fluids.  You're on the verge of a breakdown.  

If the term "Jew" has such a broad definition then I guess you won't mind if Arthur Koestler makes the claim that the Khazars converted to Judaism in the 8th century.  Dork!


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You are the terrorist and child killer worshipper.  You support the* murderous Israeli Jews* that killed several hundred children this summer over a period of a few weeks.  How many Jewish children did the Palestinians kill?



Monti, speaking of not getting any answers, or not being able to reason, when are you going to answer this question I ask you in every fucking thread you post this bullshit in?

In case you forgot, here is the question:

Why is it war or resistance when Hamas fires rockets and mortars in Israel, but *murder* when Israel fights back?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Like I said the Khazar theory has been debunked by modern genetics.

Now Go find some more adopted Jewish blacks and blond blue eyed Jews, and then create a post saying "hey, look at these guys, they can't possibly be Jews / chosen, can they?"  Ha ha ha.

Can I pay you for this free entertainment?


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Okay.  Let's try this:  I know of some Irishmen who converted to Judaism.  Am I being "anti-Semitic" or "anti-Irish?"  Come on dumb ass ... answer.



Neither.  You are just being a baiting dumb ass, asshole.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  Let's try this:  I know of some Irishmen who converted to Judaism.  Am I being "anti-Semitic" or "anti-Irish?"  Come on dumb ass ... answer.
> ...


...who is fun to play with, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

[QUOTE="Roudy, post: 9947679, member: 36154"...who is fun to play with, wouldn't you agree?[/QUOTE]

Sort of.  funny that he accuses people of reading the first three words when it is obvious that that is what he is doing.  Like putting the words into my mouth.

And since you got your panties all in a bunch, to simply answer the question sandy, there is nothing wrong with anyone converting to Judaism.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an American Ashkenazi Jew, Jerry Sienfeild.  Looks more like a Middle Eastern Sephardic / Mizrahi Jew to me, dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin.
> ...



Hoss: "Could it be the result of L'Oreal products and Hollywood makeup artists?"

Ha ha ha. Chanel no. 5 for fake Jews who want to look Semetic?


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Question for you folks who worship Judaism and idolize its adherents:

Would I be more "chosen" if I converted from Christianity to Judaism?  Of course, I will have to reject Christ to buy into that religion.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You are the terrorist and child killer worshipper.  You support the* murderous Israeli Jews* that killed several hundred children this summer over a period of a few weeks.  How many Jewish children did the Palestinians kill?
> ...



I think you need to understand who initiated the act of war:

"Under international and US law, blockades are acts of war and variously defined as:

– surrounding a nation or objective with hostile forces;

– measures to isolate an enemy;

– encirclement and besieging;

– preventing the passage in or out of supplies, military forces or aid in time of or as an act of war; and

– an act of naval warfare to block access to an enemy’s coastline and deny entry to all vessels and aircraft"

Blockades Acts of War Global Research


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Question for you folks who worship Judaism and idolize its adherents:
> 
> Would I be more "chosen" if I converted from Christianity to Judaism?  Of course, I will have to reject Christ to buy into that religion.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Idiot hasn't an answer.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Question for you folks who worship Judaism and idolize its adherents:
> 
> Would I be more "chosen" if I converted from Christianity to Judaism?  Of course, I will have to reject Christ to buy into that religion.




 Question for stupid antisemite  "How could you reject Jesus if you have never accepted Him?"


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you folks who worship Judaism and idolize its adherents:
> ...



Do Jews accept Christ as the Son of God?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


I think that any reasonable person who isn't anti-Semitic realizes just why you even brought up this topic.  Since all of our ancestors are supposed to have come out of Africa many thousands of years ago, is your skin color, hair texture and facial features the same as some man who was born in the Congo?  Why not send in a sample and get your own DNA checked.  You might be surprised at what you find out.  Horrors.  You might even have a Jew or two in the family tree.


----------



## José (Oct 10, 2014)

lol...

Whenever I see Roudy's posts I envision a maching gun madly spitting propaganda in all directions hoping that people will not check it out.


----------



## José (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Here's an American Ashkenazi Jew, Jerry Sienfeild.  Looks more like a Middle Eastern Sephardic / Mizrahi Jew to me, dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin.
> 
> How did this Brooklyn born "European" Ashkenazi Jew end up looking so semetic?  Please elaborate, Drifting Shit:



Jerry Seinfeld was born in Brooklyn, New York. His father, Kálmán Seinfeld (1918–1985), was a sign maker of Hungarian Jewish[2][3]descent;[4]* his mother, Betty (née Hesney; born 1915),[5] is of Syrian Jewish descent; her family lived in Aleppo.*[6]

Jerry Seinfeld - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## José (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Stewart's family emigrated to the U.S. from Poland, Ukraine and Belarus;* one of his grandfathers was born in Manzhouli (now part of Inner Mongolia)*.

Jon Stewart - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## José (Oct 10, 2014)

Of course not all askhenazis are blond with blue eyes...

*GENETICALLY*, not *CULTURALLY*, they are europeans, indistinguishable from the rest of the european gentile population.

So why pray tell should they all look like a scandinavian God?

Are all russian, polish, ukrainian and german gentiles blond with blue eyes by any chance?


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it war or resistance when Hamas fires rockets and mortars in Israel, but *murder* when Israel fights back?
> ...



OK, just as usual with your ilk, you half answer, deflect, detract and try to confuse the issue somewhat.  Your half of an answer does explain why it _could_ be considered war when Hamas fires rockets and mortars into Israel.  But why do you call it *murder* when Israel fires back?


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Idiot hasn't an answer.



If this is in reference to me, well some folks still work for a living.  I don't get paid to post here . . . .


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

You mean like the lie that Europeans somehow had Palestine given to them by God?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Question for you folks who worship Judaism and idolize its adherents:
> 
> Would I be more "chosen" if I converted from Christianity to Judaism?  Of course, I will have to reject Christ to buy into that religion.



They're not interested.  But I'm sure there are many Islamists that will be more than happy to convert you to Islam.  You'll fit right in.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You mean like the lie that Europeans somehow had Palestine given to them by God?



And what was the reason Muslim animals invaded lands and raped and looted, shoving their filthy religion down people's throats by force?  Do say.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the lie that Europeans somehow had Palestine given to them by God?
> ...



The Muslims are human beings just as Jews are.  Only racists and Nazis like you would say anything different.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

José_LA said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Righto, majority of his family was from Ashkenazi lands like Poland, Ukraine, and Belarus, one of his grandfathers probably emigrated from Europe to Mongolia, and now suddenly Stewart is full blooded Mongolian.  Which by the way, doesn't make him "Sephardic" either.

Lame, Jose Feleciano, very lame.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the lie that Europeans somehow had Palestine given to them by God?
> ...


Hell, I thought everyone in those countries voted for Islam. After all, it's beaceful.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yeah, then why don't Muslims treat other beings especially non Muslims, as equal human beings?  And have gone around murdering and beheading all those who oppose their violent intolerant cult?  Can you shed some light on that one?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Beastful Belestinian Beople.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Then explain how Islam came to be in all those countries.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> José_LA said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are a hero to racists and sociopaths, if not psychopaths and duller than a stick of butter.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The same as Christianity came to all the countries it is now.  Don't you think.  I mean, it came from Roman Palestine and is now in Latin America and the Phillippines.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Idiot hasn't an answer.


Maybe if you spoke English properly?  That would be a starter.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > José_LA said:
> ...



Somehow you remind me of a vacuum, very good at sucking.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ah I see, but you don't see Christianity today running around like apes chopping people's heads off, or ramming jets into buildings while screaming off the top of their lungs, "SUBMIT TO CHRISTIANITY OR DIE!  JESUS IS LORD!"

Nor do you see, Christians today exclaiming "we are establishing a Christian Kingdom and all non Christians must submit and agree to live a second class citizens"

Maybe they decided it's time to stop being neanderthal medieval barbarians a few hundred years ago?


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

For the so-called "Bible believers" in this thread:  what do you make of the following verses?:

*Revelation 2:9*_*, "I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty, (but thou art rich) and I know the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but are the synagogue of Satan."*_
*Revelation 3:9*_*, "Behold, I will make them of the synagogue of Satan, which say they are Jews, and are not, but do lie; behold, I will make them to come and worship before thy feet, and to know that I have loved thee."*_

Who "call themselves Jews but are not?  Whomever they are, they are liars like their father the devil (see John 8:44).

Note that the word "Jew" is a short version of the word "Judah."  If the Jews are of the tribe of Judah then where are the other 11 tribes?:

*James 1:1*_*, "James, a servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, to the twelve tribes which are scattered abroad, greeting."*_

Then take a look at the following verse and please tell me which of the two subjects of the verse are the "chosen people."

*Hebrews 8:8*_*, "For finding fault with them, he saith, Behold, the days come, saith the Lord, when I will make a new covenant with the house of Israel and with the house of Judah:"*_

Who is chosen?  The "house of Israel" or the "house of Judah?"  If they are one and the same then why does the Bible present them as two separate groups?

For more fun, read the opening verses of Revelation chapter 7.  Twelve DIFFERENT tribes are mentioned by name and not all of them are "Judah."  

Enjoy!


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well, Iraq was destroyed by mostly Christians, wasn't it?  I was a soldier in Vietnam and I am a Christian.  Did Muslims drop the first nukes on people?  Christians were not too peace loving in World War 2. I  don't think Muslims have a monopoly on violence.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot hasn't an answer.
> ...



Don't you dare question my command of English you illiterate clown.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Cutting and pasting off neo Nazi sites again, Drifting Shit?

Did those neo Nazi sites tell you that Jesus was a  Zionist Jew who practiced the Old Testament?  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Iraq wasn't even a Muslim country, moron.  How do you think all those Muslim countries in the Middle East, became Muslim.  They fell in love with Islam? Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Cutting and pasting off neo Nazi sites again, Drifting Shit?
> 
> Did those neo Nazi sites tell you that Jesus was a  Zionist Jew who practiced the Old Testament?  LOL



You cut and paste from ZioNazi sites.  What's the difference?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> For the so-called "Bible believers" in this thread:  what do you make of the following verses?:
> 
> *Revelation 2:9*_*, "I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty, (but thou art rich) and I know the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but are the synagogue of Satan."*_
> *Revelation 3:9*_*, "Behold, I will make them of the synagogue of Satan, which say they are Jews, and are not, but do lie; behold, I will make them to come and worship before thy feet, and to know that I have loved thee."*_
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yes, you sure do have a good command of the language.

"Idiot hasn't an answer"  Go ask your fifth grade teacher if that is correct grammar and maybe they'll finally agree to grant your elementary school diploma.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cutting and pasting off neo Nazi sites again, Drifting Shit?
> ...


Nope.  Of course, any site that contains anything negative about Palestinians HAS TO BE Zionist, right?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He won't.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, you post from Zionist and right wing Israeli sites exclusively.  You are a sociopath and a zealot.  You bring shame to your fellow Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I did you racist  sociopath.  The same way Christianity spread from Palestine to as far away as the Americas and the Philippines.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Actually everything I've seen you post from is either an Islamist, neo Nazi, or Palestinian false propoganda site like Electronic Inti FARTA.  On the other they don't need you to embarrass them further, they are doing a fine job embarrassing themselves, terrorist buttboy.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Comparing Islamic savagery to Christianity is a well known desperate tactic of terrorist ass lickers.

On HBO’s “Real Time” on Friday night, host Bill Maher entertained UC-San Bernardino professor Brian Levin, director of the Center for Study of Hate and Extremism, who maintained that despite the events in recent days, religious extremism isn’t only a product of Islam.

But Maher took issue with that claim, calling it “liberal bullshit” and said there was no comparison.

“You know what, yeah, yeah,” Maher said. “You know what — that’s liberal bullshit right there … they’re not as dangerous. I mean there’s only one faith, for example, that kills you or wants to kill you if you draw a bad cartoon of the prophet. There’s only one faith that kills you or wants to kill you if you renounce the faith. An ex-Muslim is a very dangerous thing. Talk to Salman Rushdie after the show about Christian versus Islam. So you know, I’m just saying let’s keep it real.”



Read more: Holy Cow Bill Maher rips lib professor for comparing violence in Islam to Christianity The Right Scoop -


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


ou
"Buttboy"  I see, you are also a homophobe.  Keep making a fool of yourself.  I have always posted from official archives except when I wanted to exemplify how easy it was to link to the same type of website you routinely link to, but on the opposite side."


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Again, you link to people with a bias hat have never heard of the Inquisition.  But continue to make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Electronic Intifada is an official website?  You're fulla shit.  I have never seen you post from a legitimate site.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, like the sites you link to, Electronic Intifada has a bias.  I linked to it to demonstrate that very fact.  I link to source documents from official archive as a rule.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > For the so-called "Bible believers" in this thread:  what do you make of the following verses?:
> ...



You're having great difficulty answering simple questions. Do you believe in the Bible?  If so, what say you concerning the verses I quoted. You can find them in your own Bible if you don't want to take my word for it.  Is your adoration for an anti-Christ people greater than your adoration for the Bible, the truth, and Christ?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Comparing Islamic behavior to what Christians did 600 or more years ago during the Crusades or Inquisition is a common failed tactic by Islamoterrorist justifiers.  Try something different.  If it weren't for Muslim invasions of Christian lands, there would be no Crusades or Inquisions.  Get it right.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

"Comparing Islamic behavior to what Christians did 600 or more years ago"

How about 8:15 a.m. on August 6, 1945?


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Cutting and pasting off neo Nazi sites again, Drifting Shit?
> 
> Did those neo Nazi sites tell you that Jesus was a  Zionist Jew who practiced the Old Testament?  LOL



Do you consider the King James Bible a "new-Nazi" site?  LOL. You're more deluded than I thought.  Here's the site I used to quote those Bible verses:

Genesis 1 KJV

There you go Mr. Mental Midget.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Well at least you admit you link to bullshit sites, that's a starter.  But now you're making up even more shit.  Did anybody ever tell you to stop digging when in a hole?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> "Comparing Islamic behavior to what Christians did 600 or more years ago"
> 
> How about 8:15 a.m. on August 6, 1945?



US bombed Hiroshima because they claimed Jesus told them so?  You are so full of crap, I bet you have a live-in plumber.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Typical Jew hater won't admit that Jesus was a Jew who practiced Judaism from the OT.  What else is new.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are such a dullard.  You really don't deserve a response. Did anyone ever tell you that it is better to remain silent rather than speak and confirm you are a fool?


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Do you not believe that Jesus Christ is the son of God.  Just wondering.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



I don't believe that's any of your fucking business.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yeah, I link to bullshit sites, but "I link to source documents from official archive as a rule",  Does that piece of bullshit deserve a response?  Ha ha ha.  OMG.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



We Christians are rather sensitive about that.  Jesus Christ is central to our belief system.  But you know that, don't you,


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No it is a fact.  But you can't handle facts you little turd.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cutting and pasting off neo Nazi sites again, Drifting Shit?
> ...



Quote us the rest of the text in the NT about Israel, Zion, etc.  Then tell us where the word "Palestine" is mentioned even once.  

Now fast forward to the Koran, and tell us why even 1400 years ago, there is still not mention whatsoever of Palestine, and in fact, the Koran clearly states that Israel belongs to the Children of Israel, forever.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


No one's arguing your belief. Why, I believe Jesus was a Zionist Jewish Rabbi back in the day.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I place more emphasis on the fact that Jesus was God in the flesh. A perfect man and a perfect God.  That should be the focus of any Christian.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What I believe about Jesus is not representative of what Judaism believes about Jesus, nor is it representative of what other Jews think.  The OT has no opinion about Jesus, it was well before Jesus appeared.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Good for you.  To each his own.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

_Then tell us where the word "Palestine" is mentioned even once._

Why do you always make a fool of yourself?


"What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon, 
and all the coasts of *Palestine*? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)


The people shall hear, and be afraid;
sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of *Palestina*. (Exod 15:14)

Rejoice not thou, whole *Palestina* ... (Isa 14:29a)

Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
thou whole *Palestina*, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


No, all those "facts" coming from you about those innocent halo wearing Palestinians are stressing me out.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's another modern, Jewish scientist who believes that the bulk of today's Jews are of Khazarian origin:

*Dr.* *Eran Elhaik, Ph.D.



*
Eran Elhaik homepage at The University of Sheffield



> The question of Jewish ancestry has been the subject of controversy for over two centuries and has yet to be resolved. The “Rhineland hypothesis” depicts Eastern European Jews as a “population isolate” that emerged from a small group of German Jews who migrated eastward and expanded rapidly. Alternatively, the “Khazarian hypothesis” suggests that Eastern European Jews descended from the Khazars, an amalgam of Turkic clans that settled the Caucasus in the early centuries CE and converted to Judaism in the 8th century.





> Our findings support the Khazarian hypothesis and portray the European Jewish genome as a mosaic of Near Eastern-Caucasus, European, and Semitic ancestries, thereby consolidating previous contradictory reports of Jewish ancestry.


The Missing Link of Jewish European Ancestry Contrasting the Rhineland and the Khazarian Hypotheses


----------



## montelatici (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are always making things up, thinking that people far smarter than you will not demonstrate that you are full of shit.  As I just did regarding your absurd assertion that Palestine is not mentioned in our (not your) Bible.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> _Then tell us where the word "Palestine" is mentioned even once._
> 
> Why do you always make a fool of yourself?
> 
> ...




Didn't we have a 2000 post thread about this.  That is a mistranslation from one Bible.  These verses are referring to the PHILISTINES, the enemies of Israelites you moron.  

"sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of Palestina"

These are your legit sources.   Push this line and I will really embarrass you now.   I beg you.  Ha ha ha.

Keep proving you're a fulla shit IslamoNazi propogandist.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Here's another modern, Jewish scientist who believes that the bulk of today's Jews are of Khazarian origin:
> 
> *Dr.* *Eran Elhaik, Ph.D.
> 
> ...



Epic fail, part 9.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Palestine is the same as Philistine?  What you demonstrated is you have zero intellectual honesty and shame.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



LOL. Let's see what Christ, Himself, had to say about the leading Jews of His time:

*John 8:44*_*, "Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it."*_

And another:

*Matthew 12:34*_*, "O generation of vipers, how can ye, being evil, speak good things? for out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaketh."*_

And another:

*Matthew 23:33*_*, "Ye serpents, ye generation of vipers, how can ye escape the damnation of hell?"*_

And just who do you think Christ was speaking to when He uttered this warning:

*John 3:18*_*, "He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God."*_

Reject Christ and receive condemnation.  PERIOD!


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another modern, Jewish scientist who believes that the bulk of today's Jews are of Khazarian origin:
> ...



Stumped again are ya?  Cat got your tongue or did dementia get your mind?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 10, 2014)

My great grand parents were born in America, from European stock. Catholic/protestant with a touch of Jew thrown in. I am not taking  too well to MUSLIMS and suicide cells them and crashing planes into buildings. So what is the point here? And the fact some puke Muslim guy  tried to recruit me  in 1999, I saw what evil shitheads Muslims are? I am sorry, am I off topic? It's real stuff here, can you handle it?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


Immaterial in this case.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

MaryL said:


> My great grand parents were born in America, from European stock. Catholic/protestant with a touch of Jew thrown in. I am not taking  too well to MUSLIMS and suicide cells them and crashing planes into buildings. So what is the point here? And the fact some puke Muslim guy  tried to recruit me  in 1999, I saw what evil shitheads Muslims are? I am sorry, am I off topic? It's real stuff here, can you handle it?



I'm no fan of the Muslim faith nor Muslim "jihadists."  But I also distrust what our Muslim President and his boot-licking media fans tell me either.  When they speak ... they lie.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> _Then tell us where the word "Palestine" is mentioned even once._
> 
> Why do you always make a fool of yourself?
> 
> ...




What a fucking shameless liar you are, trying to make it look like Palestine is the same as Philistia.  Here are the true verses:

Parallel Verses
New International Version
"Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of Philistia? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.New Living Translation
"What do you have against me, Tyre and Sidon and you cities of Philistia? Are you trying to take revenge on me? If you are, then watch out! I will strike swiftly and pay you back for everything you have done.English Standard Version
“What are you to me, O Tyre and Sidon, and all the regions of Philistia? Are you paying me back for something? If you are paying me back, I will return your payment on your own head swiftly and speedily.New American Standard Bible 
"Moreover, what are you to Me, O Tyre, Sidon and all the regions of Philistia? Are you rendering Me a recompense? But if you do recompense Me, swiftly and speedily I will return your recompense on your head.King James Bible
Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly _and_ speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;Holman Christian Standard Bible
And also: Tyre, Sidon, and all the territories of Philistia--what are you to Me? Are you paying Me back or trying to get even with Me? I will quickly bring retribution on your heads.International Standard Version
"Furthermore, what have you to do with me, Tyre, Sidon, and all the sea coasts of Philistia? Are you taking revenge on me? If you are taking revenge on me, I'll send it back on you swiftly and promptly,NET Bible
Why are you doing these things to me, Tyre and Sidon? Are you trying to get even with me, land of Philistia? I will very quickly repay you for what you have done! GOD'S WORD® Translation
"Now what do you have against me, Tyre and Sidon and all the regions of Philistia? Are you paying me back for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will quickly pay you back for what you have done.Jubilee Bible 2000
Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Philistia? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily I will return your recompense upon your own head;King James 2000 Bible
Yea, and what have you to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon, and all the coasts of Phlistia? will you render me a recompense? and if you recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head;American King James Version
Yes, and what have you to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will you render me a recompense? and if you recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense on your own head;American Standard Version
Yea, and what are ye to me, O Tyre, and Sidon, and all the regions of Philistia? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompense upon your own head.Douay-Rheims Bible
But what have you to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon, and all the coast of the Philistines? will you revenge yourselves on me? and if you revenge yourselves on me, I will very soon return you a recompense upon your own head. Darby Bible Translation
Yea also, what have ye to do with me, O Tyre and Zidon, and all the districts of Philistia? Will ye render me a recompence? But if ye recompense me, swiftly [and] speedily will I bring your recompence upon your own head;English Revised Version
Yea, and what are ye to me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the regions of Philistia? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head.Webster's Bible Translation
Yes, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompense? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily I will return your recompense upon your own head;World English Bible
"Yes, and what are you to me, Tyre, and Sidon, and all the regions of Philistia? Will you repay me? And if you repay me, I will swiftly and speedily return your repayment on your own head.Young's Literal Translation
And also, what are ye to Me, O Tyre and Zidon, And all circuits of Philistia? Recompence are ye rendering unto Me? And if ye are giving recompence to Me, Swiftly, hastily, I turn back your recompence on your head.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


If Jesus comes back, we will ask him if this is his first or second visit and if he still eats Kosher.  Meanwhile, for a change of pace, why not tell us about the Gospel of Barnabas that the Muslims use where it even discusses the bowel movements of Jesus.  A Muslim poster once told us about this, but it would be interesting to get your take on it.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Is that all he said about his fellow Jews and Israel?  Common Nazi wanna be, you can do better.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So I'm a "Jew-hater" for trying to determine the real origin of today's Jews but Christ can call Jews "children of the devil" or a "brood of vipers" and nobody says a word?  Why is that?  Isn't Christ our example?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > My great grand parents were born in America, from European stock. Catholic/protestant with a touch of Jew thrown in. I am not taking  too well to MUSLIMS and suicide cells them and crashing planes into buildings. So what is the point here? And the fact some puke Muslim guy  tried to recruit me  in 1999, I saw what evil shitheads Muslims are? I am sorry, am I off topic? It's real stuff here, can you handle it?
> ...



Well you hate the Jews more, so by default you adore Palestinians and all IslamoNazis.  LOL


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The gospel of Barnabas isn't in the Bible so THAT's immaterial.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


I don't follow your train of thought.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 10, 2014)

What about all those "American" Muslims? What makes them Legitimate? How do we know they aren't   a member of a suicide cell? Are they goanna lash out and chop off somebody's  head if they can't recruit enough people? How are we to tell?


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The "Kosher" scam came along long after Christ.  It's a scam because a bunch of Rabbis get paid big bucks to "bless" certain foods.  I don't need a Rabbi to tell me what I can or can't eat.  The Old Covenant has long been replaced by the New Covenant in Christ.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



If you've been reading Rude-ee's posts you'd know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 10, 2014)

MaryL said:


> What about all those "American" Muslims? What makes them Legitimate? How do we know they aren't   a member of a suicide cell? Are they goanna lash out and chop off somebody's  head if they can't recruit enough people? How are we to tell?



Well, the topic of this thread is the "European Jews" and their genetic ancestry and whether or not the bulk of today's Jews can trace their lineage back to the ancient Israelites or if it's more likely that they are converts to the religion of Judaism (the likely scenario) and not directly related to ancient Israel at all.  Based on historical works written by Jews, for Jews, it's likely that today's Jews aren't genetically related to biblical Judah but are Jewish in name and religion only.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


  Jesus was a Jew and was never a Christian. He preached and taught the Torah. And I believe "kosher " was a few thousand years old in Jesus' time.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 10, 2014)

Basic quiz here, kids: can you tell a Muslim extremist from a nice NAZI? What are the tell tale signs? Because, it's like Germany in 1933. Who could tell the nice Germans from the  bad ones? The nice Germans, and the nice Muslims, not  stopping the  extremists. Don't blame the west for drone strikes when you won't do anything to stop these jerks.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Jesus first mission was to save his fellow Jews first.  You gotta stop reading those Bibles in the KKK library and get your hands on a real Bible.  Of course the bible is riddled with praise and adoration for Jews and Israel, more than anything Jesus like all good rabbis loved his people, his faith, and his nation, Israel. But you won't find that in any of the garbage hate sites you cut and paste from.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 10, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



So now you're acting like you aren't a Muslim convert. Is that what it is?  

Yes, you literally spend your entire life on this forum because you're a "concerned Christian" who wants Palestinians to kill as many Jooos.as possible.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 11, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



So you are a Jew then, I thought so. Jesus being a Jew would never believe he was God.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well, you can remain a Jew and let us Christians believe in Christ.  We don't need you to believe in him. Is that ok with you?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Well, you can remain a Jew and let us Christians believe in Christ.  We don't need you to believe in him. Is that ok with you?


Is it OK with muslims, jihad and stuff?


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can remain a Jew and let us Christians believe in Christ.  We don't need you to believe in him. Is that ok with you?
> ...



It will have to be.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Do they get to be bombed otherwise?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


I told your dumb ass before I am an Appalachian American with no religion, but I follow the teachings of the Old Testament.


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 11, 2014)

*Other than the bible itself, there simply is no proof, particularly empirical proof, that any of the passages in the Old (or New) Testament are true. ~ Susan*


----------



## Penelope (Oct 11, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




You never told me that , you  have me mixed up with someone. I was close hey.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well, you are a Jew Groupie then or, useful idiot as they are called.  I support my fellow Christians in Palestine and you support the Jews that are oppressing them.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 11, 2014)

All those pesky Jews, bothering people and seeking refuge in the homeland in the land of their creation, how dare them want that! We really need to stop this silliness  once and for all. Then there  are all those pesky Muslims that think Mecca  is so special, all they need is a Disneyland and a few McDonalds selling pork chops to married lesbians.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

MaryL said:


> All those pesky Jews, bothering people and seeking refuge in the homeland in the land of their creation, how dare them want that! We really need to stop this silliness  once and for all. Then there  are all those pesky Muslims that think Mecca  is so special, all they need is a Disneyland and a few McDonalds selling pork chops to married lesbians.



It's not their homeland.  It's the homeland of the Christians and Muslims that lived there before the Europeans expelled them.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 11, 2014)

As  non Muslim, I would like to know what the hell is so "special" about the kabba in Mecca, I would like to go there and take my little camera. I  would also like to know  WHY non Muslims aren't allowed  in. I bet, they don't have enough toilets, and the food sucks. In a land of sand and air what is the big deal? What are they defending? Islam is the very ideal of sucky-ness. Israel doesn't keep out non jews, so what is the issue?


----------



## Indofred (Oct 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> It is the most ridiculous argument I have ever heard about the Jews and history of Israel - the most bizarre yet!   Seriously - the history of the Jews and Israel go back over 4,000 years,.



You neglect to mention, there were hardly any Jews in that area for more than half of that time.
After  a 2,000 year break, Jewish converts who have no historical ties to Palestine, still want to claim the land.

Bullshit.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > It is the most ridiculous argument I have ever heard about the Jews and history of Israel - the most bizarre yet!   Seriously - the history of the Jews and Israel go back over 4,000 years,.
> ...


Don't like it, Fred? Just go run 'em out of there. Problem solved.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *Other than the bible itself, there simply is no proof, particularly empirical proof, that any of the passages in the Old (or New) Testament are true. ~ Susan*


Sure there is.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> I did you racist  sociopath.  The same way Christianity spread from Palestine to as far away as the Americas and the Philippines.



Except one major thing.  It wasn't called Palestine then.  It was called Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


Did I ever present myself as being a Jew?  There are millions and millions of non Jews who happen to believe in the Jews and their right to Israel.  You can still believe that Mohammed is the final prophet if you want to and keep on spouting your taqiyya.  One thing for sure.  If Jesus ever did return, he would not stop at either my house or your house for a meal.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



I would have great difficulty answering as well, since you have cherry picked Bible verses without any further for the context.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> "Comparing Islamic behavior to what Christians did 600 or more years ago"
> 
> How about 8:15 a.m. on August 6, 1945?



Nothing wrong with that.  It was estimated that at least a million lives may have been lost had the US actually gone forward with a ground invasion of Japan.  And while we're at this, how many were lost during the carpet bombing of Tokyo? Totally getting off the topic, though.  As usual.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I place more emphasis on the fact that Jesus was God in the flesh. A perfect man and a perfect God.  That should be the focus of any Christian.



While a noble statement, please tell me exactly what relevance does that have to do with the topic of this thread as created?  Oh, I know.  I doesn't. But as usual, Team Palestine [sic] always deflects, detracts, and confuses the issues when confronted with some truths that they cannot honestly deny.


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 11, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > *Other than the bible itself, there simply is no proof, particularly empirical proof, that any of the passages in the Old (or New) Testament are true. ~ Susan*
> ...



*I'm all ears to hear your proof . . . if believable, I'll pack my car tonight and be in Appalachia country by dawn, hopefully in time to attend Sunday morning services at any one of the million or so churches there that will allow me to dance up and down its aisles praising the Lord while holding a rattlesnake . . . can I get an AMEN?   ~ Susan  *


----------



## MaryL (Oct 11, 2014)

You don't have a clue. The Jews fled to their ancient homeland, they were being slaughtered. Now were else to go. Jews literally  disappeared  from Europe in the 40's . Who  doesn't get that?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn said:
> ...


Gourd head on.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 11, 2014)

I am going to ignore this thread NOW, as a sign of protest, I urge everyone else to do likewise.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> _Then tell us where the word "Palestine" is mentioned even once._
> 
> Why do you always make a fool of yourself?



No Sara, you have made one of yourself.  Palestine is NOT mentioned in the Bible.  Some of your verses refer to "Philistia" which was a small country were the Gaza strip is now.




montelatici said:


> "What have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Sidon,
> and all the coasts of *Palestine*? (Joel 3:4a = 4:4a Heb)



Joel 3:4 does not say anything close to this.  It says:


> The sun will be turned to darkness, and the moon to blood, before the Day comes, that great and terrible Day.






montelatici said:


> The people shall hear, and be afraid;
> sorrow shall take hold of the inhabitants of *Palestina*. (Exod 15:14)



Exodus 15:14 says:



> Hearing of this, the peoples tremble; pangs seize on the people of *Philistia*





montelatici said:


> Rejoice not thou, whole *Palestina* ... (Isa 14:29a)



Isaiah 14:29 says:


> All *Philistia,* do not rejoice . . . . .<snip>





montelatici said:


> Howl, O gate; cry, O city,
> thou whole *Palestina*, art dissolved. (Isa 14:31a)



And Isaiah 14:31 says calls it *Philistia* and NOT Palestine.

Oh and to continue, maybe I should give a bit of a history lesson.  The area was never called Palestine until near the 20th century.  After the Romans trampled upon the Jews in and after 70CE, they (the Romans) decided to rename the area from Israel to Syria Philistina as a disgrace the Jews; since they had once conquered and vanquished the Philistines.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Here's another modern, Jewish scientist who believes that the bulk of today's Jews are of Khazarian origin:
> 
> *Dr.* *Eran Elhaik, Ph.D.
> 
> ...



Oh for fucks sake!  So even in your quote it is said that some of the Jews still have roots to ancient Israel, but you still say "No?"  You still state that they are ALL from the Khazars?  Totally illogical.

Oh, maybe I get it.  Maybe you are trying to say that the Jews who died in the Holocaust  were the remnant of the ancient Israelis and that the remaining ones are only of European descent. Laughable.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Then, as they say, let the games begin... bring it... the sooner we get this over with, the better.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> So I'm a "Jew-hater" for trying to determine the real origin of today's Jews but Christ can call Jews "children of the devil" or a "brood of vipers" and nobody says a word?  Why is that?  Isn't Christ our example?



Yes, you are a Jew hater.  Jesus did condemn the Jews of his time.  And Christians used those verses to condemn and kill the Jews for the last several hundred years or so.

Modern Christianity (IMHO) is attempting to repent of the sins of their past; those wrongs by Christians to the Jews.  After all, you can catch a lot more bees with honey . . . .

But again, this is WAY off the topic of this thread . . . . .


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> The "Kosher" scam came along long after Christ.  It's a scam because a bunch of Rabbis get paid big bucks to "bless" certain foods.  I don't need a Rabbi to tell me what I can or can't eat.  The Old Covenant has long been replaced by the New Covenant in Christ.



And you show your ignorance very well here. Kasrut has nothing to do with "Rabbis getting paid big bucks to bless food."  In fact it has nothing to do with anyone blessing food.  And it has been around much longer than you say.

Again, off topic drivel designed obviously to detract, deflect and confuse the subject posted.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You're incorrect.  Christ sent the Apostles to "the lost sheep of the house of Israel."  Read your Bible instead of pretending to know what it says:

*Matthew 15:24*_*, "But he answered and said, I am not sent but unto the lost sheep of the house of Israel."*_
*Matthew 10:6*_*, "But go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel."*_

Now before you say "see, see, I told you so" you'll need to recognize that the "House of Israel" is different that "the house of Judah."  Here's the proof:

*Hebrews 8:8*_*, "For finding fault with them, he saith, Behold, the days come, saith the Lord, when I will make a new covenant with the house of Israel and with the house of Judah:"*_

The "House of Israel" is not the "house of Judah" (Jews).  If you knew your Bible history you'd know that the ten northern nations of Israel split from the two southern nations of Judah (Judah & Benjamin). They even warred against each other.  The ten northern tribes were collectively known as "Israel" while the two southern tribes were collectively known as "Judah."  Your Bible says the same thing my Bible says.  I guess that makes you a member of the KKK (using your idiotic logic).


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > The "Kosher" scam came along long after Christ.  It's a scam because a bunch of Rabbis get paid big bucks to "bless" certain foods.  I don't need a Rabbi to tell me what I can or can't eat.  The Old Covenant has long been replaced by the New Covenant in Christ.
> ...



No ... I'm not ignorant of the FACT that the "Kosher" scam is a scam.  The Old Covenant DID require the eating of "clean foods" but it was never called "Kosher" and clean foods were clean based on God's definition and didn't require a special blessing from Rabbis in order to be edible.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Well, the topic of this thread is the "European Jews" and their genetic ancestry and whether or not the bulk of today's Jews can trace their lineage back to the ancient Israelites or if it's more likely that they are converts to the religion of Judaism (the likely scenario) and not directly related to ancient Israel at all.  Based on historical works written by Jews, for Jews, it's likely that today's Jews aren't genetically related to biblical Judah but are Jewish in name and religion only.



Funny you.  To try to tell one poster about the topic of this thread while you yourself have derailed it in so many different directions that it has become a twisted pretzel.

And again, I say.  It is totally illogical for you to say that the only Jews left on this earth are those who converted.  But you are free to believe whatever bullshit you want to.  I will not.  Facts Jack, just the facts.  Oh, but I see your rebuttal to that last sentence of mine coming, more bullshit links that have no basis in logical thought nor reality.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> So you are a Jew then, I thought so. Jesus being a Jew would never believe he was God.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the topic of this thread is the "European Jews" and their genetic ancestry and whether or not the bulk of today's Jews can trace their lineage back to the ancient Israelites or if it's more likely that they are converts to the religion of Judaism (the likely scenario) and not directly related to ancient Israel at all.  Based on historical works written by Jews, for Jews, it's likely that today's Jews aren't genetically related to biblical Judah but are Jewish in name and religion only.
> ...



Here's the title of the thread: *"About those "European" Jews"*

*I've stayed on topic unless defending myself against attacks from looneytoon posters like Rude-ee.  I believe that the bulk of European Jews are Khazars.  I've stuck to that topic throughout.*


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the topic of this thread is the "European Jews" and their genetic ancestry and whether or not the bulk of today's Jews can trace their lineage back to the ancient Israelites or if it's more likely that they are converts to the religion of Judaism (the likely scenario) and not directly related to ancient Israel at all.  Based on historical works written by Jews, for Jews, it's likely that today's Jews aren't genetically related to biblical Judah but are Jewish in name and religion only.
> ...



By the way ... I've NEVER said that "the only Jews left on this earth are those who converted."  You're as bad at reading as the rest of the idiots in this thread.  I said that they "make up the bulk of today's Jews."  Please, please, please pay attention.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hmm, what are you saying here Sara?  You are a Christian who also believes in Islam and supports jihad?

Inquiring minds want to know . . . .


----------



## Roudy (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So as a "Christian" you only support Christians of the Palestinian variety. The rest of fellow Christians around the world, that Muslims are committing ethnic cleansing and genocide upon, WHO CARES, right?  

Ya right you're a REAL Christian.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Agreed. And now we see Israel and the USA aiding ISIS (in a roundabout way) as they massacre Kurdish Christians and other Christians in the region.  I wouldn't be a bit surprised if ISIS was actually made up of the European Jews of the Khazar variety (speculation/suspicion on my part).


----------



## Roudy (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > _Then tell us where the word "Palestine" is mentioned even once._
> ...



All in all Mohomod Latici is a total fraud.  If he really believes Its "Palestine" that is being referred to in the Bible verses he posted, then he should also like the fact that they were a CURSED PEOPLE who angered God and brought about his wrath which led to the total defeat and destruction. 

I'm thinking maybe we should agree with Mohomod Latici. Yeah!  I'm wrong!  Those are PALESTINIANS in the Bible God is cursing. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Actual your drifting more shit, Drifty Shit. Israel and the Kurds are cooperating very closely both militarily and economically.  It's been going on for a long time, and US and other countries just joined in. 

Do you get tired out speaking out of your rear end?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *Other than the bible itself, there simply is no proof, particularly empirical proof, that any of the passages in the Old (or New) Testament are true. ~ Susan*



Ahh, spoken like a true atheist. But again, has no bearing on the subject of this thread.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > All those pesky Jews, bothering people and seeking refuge in the homeland in the land of their creation, how dare them want that! We really need to stop this silliness  once and for all. Then there  are all those pesky Muslims that think Mecca  is so special, all they need is a Disneyland and a few McDonalds selling pork chops to married lesbians.
> ...



Umm, wrong.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

Indofred said:


> <snip>After  a 2,000 year break, Jewish converts who have no historical ties to Palestine, still want to claim the land.
> 
> Bullshit.



So you also expound the *theory* that none of today's Jews came from ancient Israel.

Bullshit.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *I'm all ears to hear your proof . . . if believable, I'll pack my car tonight and be in Appalachia country by dawn, hopefully in time to attend Sunday morning services at any one of the million or so churches there that will allow me to dance up and down its aisles praising the Lord while holding a rattlesnake . . . can I get an AMEN?   ~ Susan  *



Figures.  Why not attack some of the fringe churches in Appalachia, since that is the best you can do.

EPIC FAIL!


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>After  a 2,000 year break, Jewish converts who have no historical ties to Palestine, still want to claim the land.
> ...



Percentage-wise many less than the indigenous Palestinians of whatever religion.


teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Of course it isn't the homeland of a bunch of Europeans of the Jewish religion no more than Europeans of the Christian religion.  which also originated in Palestine. LOL


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

For any of you that have some education beyond high school, that eliminates the Israel Firsters, here is the abstract and a liink to the definitive (and scholarly) study on genetics for the people of Palestine.

"ABSTRACT: The genetic profile of Palestinians has, for
the first time, been studied by using human leukocyte
antigen (HLA) gene variability and haplotypes. The com-
parison with other Mediterranean populations by using
neighbor-joining dendrograms and correspondence
analyses reveal that Palestinians are genetically very close
to Jews and other Middle East populations, including Turks
(Anatolians), Lebanese, Egyptians, Armenians and
Iranians. Archaeologic and genetic data support that both
Jews and Palestinians came from the ancient Canaanites,
who extensively mixed with Egyptians, Mesopotamian and
Anatolian peoples in ancient times. Thus, Palestinian-
Jewish rivalry is based in cultural and religious, but not in
genetic, differences. The relatively close relatedness of both
Jews and Palestinians to western Mediterranean
populations reflects the continuous circum-Mediterranean
cultural and gene flow that have occurred in prehistoric
and historic times. This flow overtly contradicts the demic
diffusion model of western Mediterranean populations
substitution by agriculturalists coming from the Middle
East in the Mesolithic-Neolithic transition. 

Human
Immunology 62, 889-900 (2001). ã American Society
for Histocompatibility and Immunogenetics, 2001.
Published by Elsevier Sciece Inc.

http://www.rense.com/general48/Palestinians.pdf


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> You're incorrect.  Christ sent the Apostles to "the lost sheep of the house of Israel."  Read your Bible instead of pretending to know what it says:
> 
> *Matthew 15:24*_*, "But he answered and said, I am not sent but unto the lost sheep of the house of Israel."*_
> *Matthew 10:6*_*, "But go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel."*_
> ...



You're incorrect in your cherry picking of the scriptures.  You are cherry picking exactly that same things that Neo Nazi's use to hate the Jews.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> No ... I'm not ignorant of the FACT that the "Kosher" scam is a scam.  The Old Covenant DID require the eating of "clean foods" but it was never called "Kosher" and clean foods were clean based on God's definition and didn't require a special blessing from Rabbis in order to be edible.



Yes you are in some ways.  But again, nice for you to derail, deflect and dismember and confuse the topic of the OP.

"Kosher" is not a scam.  You are correct that the Old Testament did require the eating of 'clean' foods, and mayhaps you are right; it wasn't called "kosher" back then.

But you are totally wrong as far as today.  To be considered kasrut, the least it needs is a special blessing from a rabbi; boy are you ignorant!


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > You're incorrect.  Christ sent the Apostles to "the lost sheep of the house of Israel."  Read your Bible instead of pretending to know what it says:
> ...



Are you saying that the Bible DOES NOT say what the Bible DOES say?  Read Hebrews 8:8 then read 2 Chronicles and 2 Kings and the literal division that took place within the 12 tribes of Israel.  I'm not making it up nor am I "cherry picking."  I'm quoting actual, biblical history. While reading 2 Chronicles and 2 Kings read about the Assyrian invasion of the 10 northern tribes and where they were taken then read about the Babylonian invasion of the 2 southern tribes and where they were taken.  The entire nations of Israel were significantly separated, geographically speaking.  Don't argue against what you don't know.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Here's the title of the thread: *"About those "European" Jews"*
> 
> *I've stayed on topic unless defending myself against attacks from looneytoon posters like Rude-ee.  I believe that the bulk of European Jews are Khazars.  I've stuck to that topic throughout.*



No you have not.  You have brought up Christianity several times and quoted Bible verses to expound upon such.

Is that really the topic of this thread?  NO.
'


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > No ... I'm not ignorant of the FACT that the "Kosher" scam is a scam.  The Old Covenant DID require the eating of "clean foods" but it was never called "Kosher" and clean foods were clean based on God's definition and didn't require a special blessing from Rabbis in order to be edible.
> ...



The "clean food" of the OT was simply "clean" based on whether or not an animal had a split hoof and chewed its cud or whether or not it was a fish with scales, etc.  There were no special markings placed on foods by the Levitical Priests to determine that it was "clean."  But look at today's "Kosher" foods and you will see special marks on the packages that are supposed to tell the buyer that the food is "clean" based on the various inspections and "blessings" provided by today's Rabbis.  The entire process is a man-made system that in no way reflects the OT food laws.

















Kosher Symbols 101






Yup ... these folks are raking in millions and millions of dollars.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> By the way ... I've NEVER said that "the only Jews left on this earth are those who converted."  You're as bad at reading as the rest of the idiots in this thread.  I said that they "make up the bulk of today's Jews."  Please, please, please pay attention.



No, my reading and comprehension skills are fairly good.  I have read well all your silly posts.  And I still say that your theory that the Jews left on this world are made up from the bulk that have converted is wrong, wrong, wrong.

And if you wish to refute my claim, please tell me where the Jews from ancient Israel died.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the title of the thread: *"About those "European" Jews"*
> ...



And yet ... here you are off topic yourself.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > By the way ... I've NEVER said that "the only Jews left on this earth are those who converted."  You're as bad at reading as the rest of the idiots in this thread.  I said that they "make up the bulk of today's Jews."  Please, please, please pay attention.
> ...



Prove me wrong.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Agreed. And now we see Israel and the USA aiding ISIS (in a roundabout way) as they massacre Kurdish Christians and other Christians in the region.  I wouldn't be a bit surprised if ISIS was actually made up of the European Jews of the Khazar variety (speculation/suspicion on my part).



Ah so you are high on drugs.  You probably frequent infowars.com as well.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. And now we see Israel and the USA aiding ISIS (in a roundabout way) as they massacre Kurdish Christians and other Christians in the region.  I wouldn't be a bit surprised if ISIS was actually made up of the European Jews of the Khazar variety (speculation/suspicion on my part).
> ...



Wow ... another intelligent response.  Bye bye.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Of course it isn't the homeland of a bunch of Europeans of the Jewish religion no more than Europeans of the Christian religion.  which also originated in Palestine. LOL



Still spouting bullshit.  There is no way that the only Jews left on the world are only from Europe.  And the Christian religion originated in *Israel* fuckface!


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Are you saying that the Bible DOES NOT say what the Bible DOES say?  Read Hebrews 8:8 then read 2 Chronicles and 2 Kings and the literal division that took place within the 12 tribes of Israel.  I'm not making it up nor am I "cherry picking."  I'm quoting actual, biblical history. While reading 2 Chronicles and 2 Kings read about the Assyrian invasion of the 10 northern tribes and where they were taken then read about the Babylonian invasion of the 2 southern tribes and where they were taken.  The entire nations of Israel were significantly separated, geographically speaking.  Don't argue against what you don't know.



Yes you were cherry picking.  In this post of yours I agree. So now.  With these Jews taken from ancient Israel to Babylon (Iraq) where they all killed off?  No, they made it back to Israel.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Yes, I got dragged into your bullshit deflection detracting off topic . . . . bullshit. You win.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



No asshole, prove me wrong.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


An intelligent response to an unfounded accusation to be sure. The ISIS massacre would be mostly because of the treacherous Turks.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

Can't say the Turks are being helpful, but then, they fear the Kurds more than ISIS.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah and the only Christians he supports are the Palestinian ones.

The rest of the Christians that are being slaughtered by Muslim animals....he doesn't give a shit about.

You know what they say about something that walks


DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



What is your point, AHOLE, you never have any. Muslims also follow the Halal diet with Halal markets and Hallal marking on all their foodstuff.  What business is it of yours?  You don't like it, eat non Kosher.

Personally I don't eat Kosher, I only don't eat pork because it reminds me too much of you.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 11, 2014)

I support the Pershmerga all the way, you idiot.


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > *Other than the bible itself, there simply is no proof, particularly empirical proof, that any of the passages in the Old (or New) Testament are true. ~ Susan*
> ...



*Dear Teddy ~ Our minds take us where they wish to go . . . your above comment, too, has no bearing on the subject of this thread.  Why not each of us simply quit being a baby about it and elect to ignore any comment each of us feels is not within the subject matter?  ~ Susan  *


----------



## Grendelyn (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it isn't the homeland of a bunch of Europeans of the Jewish religion no more than Europeans of the Christian religion.  which also originated in Palestine. LOL
> ...



*Good grief, Teddy . . . in my opinion, you've lost face, along with the argument ,when you have to put an 'F' word in front of the word 'face'.*


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that the Bible DOES NOT say what the Bible DOES say?  Read Hebrews 8:8 then read 2 Chronicles and 2 Kings and the literal division that took place within the 12 tribes of Israel.  I'm not making it up nor am I "cherry picking."  I'm quoting actual, biblical history. While reading 2 Chronicles and 2 Kings read about the Assyrian invasion of the 10 northern tribes and where they were taken then read about the Babylonian invasion of the 2 southern tribes and where they were taken.  The entire nations of Israel were significantly separated, geographically speaking.  Don't argue against what you don't know.
> ...



You fail to address the northern tribes taken in the Assyrian captivity.  The tribes of Judah and Benjamin were allowed to return to Jerusalem to rebuild the city (see Ezra and Nehemiah) but they returned with a "mixed multitude" and the Prophets, Ezra & Nehemiah, were quite angry that the men of Judah and Benjamin had married non-Israelites (likely women of Esau/Edom as well as Babylon).  Skimming over these historical details won't do service to the truth.  

*James 1:1*_*, "James, a servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, to the twelve tribes which are scattered abroad, greeting."*_

"Twelve Tribes" ... not just Judah/Jews. Also ... see Revelation 7.  The early part of the chapter names each of the 12 tribes which will receive the mark of God.  "Judah" (Jews) are mentioned along with the other 11 tribes.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No need.
As BRICS takes over international trade, the Dollar will decline, forcing the US to cut back on its mass murder gifts to Israel.
That will weaken the IDF as time goes on, then the Arab forces will invade, getting rid of that bastard entity.
I call on all moderate, reasonable Jews to get out of Israel, so they don't get involved in the slaughter caused by the hate generated by decades of Israeli Zionist mass murder of Muslims.
The Zionists can stay and be killed - the world will be far better off without them.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 12, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>After  a 2,000 year break, Jewish converts who have no historical ties to Palestine, still want to claim the land.
> ...



No - you decided I said that - I did not.
However, most have no provable ties to the old Israel of 2,000 years ago.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

Saigon said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...





 Correct they were first invited by the Ottoman owners of palestine in the latter part of the 19C, then after WW1 by the new legal land owners the LoN who not only invited them but also bequeathed them the land of palestine


----------



## Saigon (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Correct they were first invited by the Ottoman owners of palestine in the latter part of the 19C, then after WW1 by the new legal land owners the LoN who not only invited them but also bequeathed them the land of palestine



Really? 

And in what years did the League of Nations OWN Palestine?

Also, can you provide a link to the invitation made by the Ottomans to the Jews?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...





 So when the Ottomans invited the European Jews to migrate to Palestine and settle because the arab muslims refused to stay and work the land that was an invasion. Or was the invasion what came later when the arab muslims migrated to Palestine on the promises of Jobs, money and land made fertile by the Jews. As many so called Palestinians have said they will go back home once the Jews have been wiped out and Israel destroyed.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Driftingsand, interesting this "Thirteenth Tribe" you mention.  I will have to give it a bit of a read.  I did google the Khazars talked about and came across this tibdit:
> ...




 Read the Bible and see were in there it says that many people in the area had red hair or blue eyes. Then read the results of genetic testing that show the Ethiopian Jews and the Ashkenazi Jews both have distinctive haplotype markers only found in Jews from the M.E.. The same genetic studies showed that the arab muslims had only recently entered the gene pool of Palestine and the admixture was still dominant.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> DNA Samples Confirm Ashkenazi Jews are of European Descent: Study
> 
> Read more: DNA Samples Confirm Ashkenazi Jews are of European Descent Study





 But leaves the question open ended by also claiming that the patriarchal line did originate in Israel and it was only the females that introduced the European genes.


In the current study, the researchers found that a majority of Ashkenazi Jewish lineages were closely linked to the Southern and Western Europe and they were residing in Europe for thousands of years.
‌*"This suggests that, even though Jewish men may indeed have migrated into Europe from Palestine around 2000 years ago, they seem to have married European women," states Professor Richards.* 
By studying the mitochondrial genomes from more than 3,500 people from Europe, the Near East, the Caucasus, including the Ashkenazi Jews, the researchers discovered that they basically originated some 10,000 - 20,000 years ago. They found that four founders were responsible for 40 percent of Ashkenazi mitochondrial DNA. *More than 80 percent of the maternal lineages of the Ashkenazi Jews could be traced to Europe*, NBC News reports.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > DNA Samples Confirm Ashkenazi Jews are of European Descent: Study
> ...





 The Khazars are a fictional people dreamt up by neo Nazis, just as the Elders are also a fictional group dreamt up by the neo Nazis. 

 This was shown yesterday on another thread with the evidence to show that the 13 tribe was a work of complete fiction right down to the legendary Khazars


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Any could be a Jew  by religion, race or heritage. You forget that a Jew can be a member of a religion, a member of a race or a member of a culture. It was the Nazi's that made this distinction in the 1930's when they engaged in the genocide of all religious,racial and cultural Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Which of the following are "Jews?"  I know, I know ... I must be "anti-Semitic" to even ask:
> ...






 Any could be an Ashkenazi as negros were taken as slaves to Eastern Europe, and many Eastern Europeans are swarthy looking. They do say that Jesus was blue eyed and blonde.................


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...





 Again that could apply to all 3 just as easily as asking which is the American ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





 How as all America needs to do is join the emerging nations and do business with them until once again they control the economy. At the present time the BRICS nations are suffering on the world markets as the people see the vast profits going into the pockets of the leaders while they starve. The Chinese workers have been on strike for more pay and so china has to put its prices up to cope.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

Indofred said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





 Just as most arab muslim Palestinians have no provable ties to Palestine any further back that 1900..........


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 12, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Correct they were first invited by the Ottoman owners of palestine in the latter part of the 19C, then after WW1 by the new legal land owners the LoN who not only invited them but also bequeathed them the land of palestine
> ...





From 1919 when the surrender treaties were singed with the Ottoman empire that transferred the land as reparations.

History of the Jews in the Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Saigon (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Just as most arab muslim Palestinians have no provable ties to Palestine any further back that 1900..........



Seriously?

As I think most people understand anyway, genetic testing has shown that today's Palestinians can trace their history in towns like Akko, Jaffa, Jericho and Jerusalem back around 2,700 years. 

Really - even if you don't know a lot aout the topic, try and post with a little common sense, eh?


----------



## Saigon (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoenall - 

I am still waiting to see these points addressed:

And in what years did the League of Nations OWN Palestine?

Also, can you provide a link to the invitation made by the Ottomans to the Jews?


----------



## Indofred (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



But you are totally unable to discount my assertions, just try to blow smoke, hoping no one will notice your inabilities.


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 12, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as most arab muslim Palestinians have no provable ties to Palestine any further back that 1900..........
> ...


Impossible, during this time only Jews lived in Israel, and I'm pretty sure they was not addressed as Palestinians.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as most arab muslim Palestinians have no provable ties to Palestine any further back that 1900..........
> ...


What's the big effing deal anyhow? Jews is Jews and Ayrabs is Ayrabs and never the twain shall meet.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 12, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> [
> 
> Impossible, during this time only Jews lived in Israel, and I'm pretty sure they was not addressed as Palestinians.



Ummmmm.....what?

I am really hoping that you meant that ironically!!


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 12, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Nope, I'm serious.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 12, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The people of Palestine are the people that have lived in the area since biblical times for the most part.  The DNA proves it.  Most Jews converted to Christianity by 100-200 AD. .  The few that kept to Judaism converted to Christianity when Constantine made Christianity the Roman state religion.  Not converting was not healthy.  Certainly though, the European invaders that were of the Jewish religion were Europeans, not Middle Eastern.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Oct 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



When you see that there is nothing you can say, you do your childish bullshit. Grow up punk.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Oct 12, 2014)

Grow up.  You are impressing no one.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Grow up.  You are impressing no one.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Drifting shit forgot the part where the tribes gather in Israel before the Messiah comes.   The Nazi website didn't mention it. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



After the Romans sacked Jerusalem, they also imported 100,000 Jews to Rome, who were used as slaves even who ended up building the Colosseum.  And that's Jews some made it to Europe.  They were not allowed to mix with the Romans and restricted to their own area.

So not only did the sacking of Israel finance the building of the colosseum and many structures in Rome, but it was Jews who built them.

*Building the Colosseum - Who built the Roman Colosseum? <---click here. *
An estimated 100,000 prisoners were bought back to Rome as slaves after the Jewish War. Vespasian had a limitless work force. In the building of the Colosseum the slaves undertook the manual labor such as working in the quarries at Tivoli where the travertine was quarried.

Colosseum built with loot from sack of Jerusalem temple - Telegraph

The descendants of those same Jews are now back in their ancestral homeland now, and aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 13, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Interesting.....and can you tell us exactly what year it was that Jews lived in this otherwise uninhabited land?

Perhaps you would also like to tell us which cities or areas you mean?

God damn, this is going to be funny!!


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


I can trace my origins to Spain, when the Jews fled the Inquisition to Africa - like my ancestors did, to Morocco - many Jews had to keep their identity hidden during the Inquisition, the others fled, some to Israel, and some claim their family remained in Israel for over 2,000 years ago, they do share unique traditions, mostly in Safed or Jerusalem..and its impossible Palestinians share the same DNA with Jews, you just said it yourself, I also want to note that Jews have always kept intermarriage which makes it even more unlikely for them to be Jews, what is actually possible is that some Palestinians are Jews converted to Islam, I watched a documentary on this one, before Israel it was like you said healthy to convert yet many prefer to die before doing so, just like the Yizidies and Christians in Iraq today, in the old world religion had far greater affection over humanity than it is today.


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 13, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


It is a time where history blends with the bible, but every now and then we hear about some new discovery proving something new.
You want some solid proofs? 
1.The Western Wall - the Western wall of the second temple, Jewish..about 2700 years old.
2.Oldest synagogues in the Land of Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
3.Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
I can also link you up with more stuff but I believe it does prove the point, the Palestinians can only trace their origins from Egypt, Jordan, and Syria, Israel was just a forsaken land filled with bandits looting the travelers between two continents, Africa, Asia, and some even to Europe, it was dangerous and nearly impossible to live a life out in the desert of Tel Aviv for example of 1900, as you know Beduoins are great nomads also originated from Africa and Arabia, both were probably descendants of those bandits, in fact the Palestinians  have zero traditions or Arab customs like any other Arabian culture indicating a very short origin of their own, and most of the surnames indicate their origin places[it is very common in the ME, mostly occupation, or place] for example in Hebrew Mitzraim means Egypt, in Arabic its Masri [Egyptian] which is a common Palestinian surname and if you want another proof try think about how possible it is that all of these Palestinians living for decades in Israel have not expanded like most Arabian civilizations, the Arab Muslim tradition is to have up to 5 wives like Khaled Masha'al for example, you get the point.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



And all Muslims / Arabs have is this ONE Dome of Crock, which is actually built in top of an ancient Jewish temple. Truly no other ties to the land other than bullshit and bullying.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 13, 2014)

Daniel - 

Great...so maybe now you can answer the question more specifically. 

This is what you claimed:



Daniyel said:


> Impossible, during this time only Jews lived in Israel, and I'm pretty sure they was not addressed as Palestinians.



The question again - in what year and in what city or area did ONLY Jews live in Israel?

No one is questioning that Jews have lived in Israel for 2,700 years, but that is not what you claimed. 

Is it really your claim that there were no Arabs in Jerusalem or Jericho 2,700 years ago?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Interesting.....and can you tell us exactly what year it was that Jews lived in this otherwise uninhabited land? Perhaps you would also like to tell us which cities or areas you mean? God damn, this is going to be funny!!


Bth., there's an excellent map of the Holy Land in the Cosmographia (1572) of Sebastian Munster. And, what's funny, trying to find an arab name on it is a futile occupation. Nablus, for instance, goes by its true, hebrew name Shechem. Hilarious! But I digress.
Palistan cheerleaders should be concentrating on how to make an "eons-old "palestinian"" out of the major arab settler and squatter from the hood, of course.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 13, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.....and can you tell us exactly what year it was that Jews lived in this otherwise uninhabited land? Perhaps you would also like to tell us which cities or areas you mean? God damn, this is going to be funny!!
> ...



Yeah, like Mark, Andrew etc. Paul are Jewish names.  They are in the New Testament and you will find that there are plenty of Palestinians with those names.


----------



## Challenger (Oct 13, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.....and can you tell us exactly what year it was that Jews lived in this otherwise uninhabited land? Perhaps you would also like to tell us which cities or areas you mean? God damn, this is going to be funny!!
> ...



Is that the same Sebastian Munster who was a Christian Hebraist? No surprise he'd label towns based on the Bible rather than their Arabic or Turkish names; he also labelled areas of the Ottoman Empire by their original Ancient Greek names instead of their Turkish provincial names.


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 13, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Daniel -
> 
> Great...so maybe now you can answer the question more specifically.
> 
> ...


Like I said this times blend with the bible, Jericho destroyed by Jeushoa [hope I got that right in English] and later on in the bible [I cant point directly where but its not hard to look up for it] someone was punished [I think in King Solomon time] for rebuilding Jericho, again, Jewish, thing is there are not digging in these areas due to the tension[I can tell], basically 2,000 years ago Israel was Jewish only, but ONLY Jews? I dunno, thing is the non-Jews didn't mix with the Jews and Jews with the non-Jews, but all across that time the big majority was Jewish, 2,000 years ago, Jesus walked on the Kineret of Tiberius, in the Talmud it said he was sitting in a pub or some tavern and studied, he told his teacher to look at the strange eyes of the waitress [probably Asian] and as you know staring a women is forbidden in Judaism, which is why he was banished, studied the highest levels of the Torah/Cabala and in the peak of spirituality he failed for momentary instinct, however I found this to be an evidence of non Jews [I Don't mean Jesus, but the waitress] and this is the latest one.
The question you're asking is basically impossible to answer since there always lived non-Jews, among the Jews, because economic opportunity attracts people.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 13, 2014)

Daniyel - 

The thing is, we both know that thousands of people lived in Jerusalem and Jericho and Akko and Nablus some 3,000 years ago, and that these people were not Jews. We can call them Canaanites or Arabs or Egyptians or whatever you like - but they weren't Jews and they were the forefathers of today's Palestinians, and they lived in those cities in reasonable numbers. 

Did these people live "in and around Jews" in Ramallah, Nalbus or Akko?

No, of course they didn't; they were very much the majority in those towns (from the time those towns were founded). 

I totally agree that Jews lived in some of those cities as well, but what puzzles me here is why anyone would feel the need to lie about something that surely everyone is aware of.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


No arabs?! Hilarious!


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Challenger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


Jesus was a jewish rabbi too! hehehe


Challenger said:


> No surprise he'd label towns based on the Bible rather than their Arabic or Turkish names; he also labelled areas of the Ottoman Empire by their original Ancient Greek names instead of their Turkish provincial names.


Palistan cheerleaders have always been at odds with historical precedence and correctness, of course.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> When you see that there is nothing you can say, you do your childish bullshit. Grow up punk.



When you see your theory proven false, you still stick to it like a stubborn child.  It is you who needs to grow up.


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 13, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Daniyel -
> 
> The thing is, we both know that thousands of people lived in Jerusalem and Jericho and Akko and Nablus some 3,000 years ago, and that these people were not Jews. We can call them Canaanites or Arabs or Egyptians or whatever you like - but they weren't Jews and they were the forefathers of today's Palestinians, and they lived in those cities in reasonable numbers.
> 
> ...


Nablus is a newly invented name for Schem[The way you pronounce it] - Shechem - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia - and was a kingdom of pagans, read the Wikipedia its a very enriching source, anyway they were no Palestinians, not Arabs, and not even Monotheistic like most of the ME, just like the Yizidies or the Circussians they are a unique religion ethnicity of one source, something like a tribe more likely with their own beliefs and rituals, the fact Palestinians came and claimed this place doesn't mean they established it, just like Jerusalem they claim it belongs to them, can you state anywhere else in the world where Jewish could think about first except Brooklyn? [Joking ]
Lets move on, Ramallah is also Aramic/Hebrew named, and as you know pronounced slightly different in Arabic, in Hebrew/Aramic it means Ram- Huge and El- God while the Arabic term for God is 'Allah' except that there is no definition for 'Ram', earlier name was Ramlie given by the crusaders to the this city, note that there is also another Ramle in Israel but its different city so don't mix, anyway Israel is a very tiny piece of land, and nearly every grain of sand has its own name, the origins of this city is yet unknown because of the archaeological difficulties and what else not, but the name tells you everything, every conqueror made their mark in the ME, from Great Alexander in Egypt [Alexandria] to the original name the crusaders altered to Ramlie, and later the Ottoman empire or so under Arab rule to be Ramallah, the first known part is Aramic/Hebrew stands for the term 'Huge/Great' and the 'L' is also something to most likely kept, so a wild guess..?
it was ancient Jewish city in the past.
Akko, by the biblical reference is the land given to the tribe of Asher, the son of Jacob claimed from Cnaanite originated town, a very ancient one, not a sign for Palestinians either but only Cnaanites and Abraham, only Abraham remained of all the Cnaanites for believing in God alone, unlike all the rest of the ancient world, Abraham was the first Monotheistic, Jacob the first Israelite, Moses the first Jewish, I know its confusing bare with me because here is the bottom line, the Palestinians have *ZERO *claim in this matter..they do have the moral ground for claiming they lived there recently[a very small part actually] but yet not a single connection to ANY of historical nor religious aspects in Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Andrew and Paul are "common Palestinian names"?  OMG what crap.

 Or would about 99.999999% have Muslim / Arabic names. 

You see, there you go with your bald faced lies again.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel -
> ...



Arabs invade, and then they engage in historical revisionism and destruction of the previous culture, language, and religion. Islam in other words, is Arab Imperialism.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > When you see that there is nothing you can say, you do your childish bullshit. Grow up punk.
> ...



Most of these Pali supporters as you know are mentally ill and in total denial about everything going on in the world, including their own personal matters.


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


The New Testament has nothing to do with Jews or Judaism, those three names you listed are not a Jewish names but might be a translation of Jewish names not that I can think of any and I'm pretty good with names.
The Jews believe in the Old Testament alone when Christians believe in the Old and the New Testament.


----------



## Daniyel (Oct 13, 2014)

And about the Palestinians with those names, British look[Blonde, Blue eyes] there might be two reasons for that.
Only the Arab Christians have the British look, they also not marry Muslims or Jews, which is why they have a unique look.
Many British soldiers had kids only from the Christian Arab population in Israel, which usually sees only Christians, not Jews or Muslims [or any other religion in Israel] which is why they got the British look, and the Christian names like you said are all originated in the New Testament, not Jewish.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 13, 2014)

Saigon said:


> The question again - in what year and in what city or area did ONLY Jews live in Israel?
> 
> No one is questioning that Jews have lived in Israel for 2,700 years, but that is not what you claimed.
> 
> Is it really your claim that there were no Arabs in Jerusalem or Jericho 2,700 years ago?



I would say somewhere around 3,000 BCE.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 13, 2014)

Teddy - 

Then you would be wrong. 

Archeological evidence suggests that the first settlement was established near Gihon Spring between 4500–3500 BCE. The first known mention of the city was in c. 2000 BCE in the Middle Kingdom Egyptian Execration Texts in which the city was recorded as _Rusalimum_.[12][13] The root S-L-M in the name is thought to refer to either "peace" (compare with modern Salam or Shalom in modern Arabic and Hebrew) or Shalim, the god of dusk in the Canaanite religion.

History of Jerusalem - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Saigon (Oct 13, 2014)

Daniyel - 

The origin of place names are interesting, but hardly conclusive. The name 'New Zealand' is Dutch - does that make the country a Dutch colony?

The fact is, Palestinians and their genetic forefathers have lived in towns like Ramallah for as long as Jews have; in some cases longer. If a people have lived on land for 3,000 years, I'd say they have a fairly strong case for land owernership. 

In fact, I'd say their claim is indisputable, and I think most Israelis genuinely respect this. 

It does Israel no favours to try and pretend that Jews occupied the land alone for thousands of years before Palestinians arrived - it simply invites the response that Palestinians occupied the land alone as recently as the 1890s, before Jews arrived from Europe. It is worth keeping in mind that the Jewish population of Palestine in 1890 was tiny and had been for many years...


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Daniyel -
> 
> The origin of place names are interesting, but hardly conclusive. The name 'New Zealand' is Dutch - does that make the country a Dutch colony?
> 
> ...


I thought Palestinians were Arabs and never were in Israel until a drunken Arab named Mohammed rode in there one night on a unicorn.


----------



## Saigon (Oct 14, 2014)

Hossfly - 

I'm sure you believe a lot of things about Arabs that have no basis in reality. 

The weird ting for me is that Israel has a cast iron historical case for existance within its current borders - Israel simply does not need people propagating lies and nonsense in order to kustify its existance.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as most arab muslim Palestinians have no provable ties to Palestine any further back that 1900..........
> ...





 Yes the Jewish Palestinians can, and even further back in many cases. The arab muslims can only go back to the initial migration of European Jews at the request of the Ottomans.  Now how about you produce this startling piece of scientific fantasy that can show which town/city a person originated from using their DNA. The best they can do is show a common link to an area the size of the west bank, and in the case of the arab muslims this link is missing. They have a closer link to Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Saudi and Yemen. The Ashkenazi and Ethiopian Jews show a direct link to the Sephardic Jews that have never left Palestine for 4,500 years. That is the latest research results carried out by independent geneticists.

 Seems that you only know the ISLAMONAZI version of the topic based on ISLAMONAZI lies and libels.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Phoenall -
> 
> I am still waiting to see these points addressed:
> 
> ...





 And I have given them, ate you that illiterate that you cant read these links for yourself


 1919 the LoN took control of many of the axis lands as part of the surrender at the end of WW1.

 Given yesterday and the day before, and also many times in the last 12 months


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





 The recent advances in genetics do say that you are wrong, as they show a direct link between the Ashkenazi, Ethiopian and Sephardic Jews. A closer link than that claimed by the arab muslims and the Palestinian Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...





 Depends on which version of the results you believe. No amount of genetic testing could show a person converting to another religion, there just isn't a gene for that. Some did convert, on paper at least, to protect themselves from beatings, murder and oppression. BUT they carried on being Jews at the same time like the very famous Jewish Doctor Moses Maimonides . The Romans took most of the Jews out of Palestine as slaves in the first few centuries of the conquest, known now as the diaspora, and these became the European Jews or Ashkenazi. These are the real facts as written in Roman histories, Jewish histories and Greek histories. The muslims did not get invented until the early 600's and so were not around before then. They only have a 1400 year history on this planet and most of that was stolen from other cultures and claimed as Islamic. They don't even have a language of their own, or an architectural style that they have not taken from subjugated people. The evidence points to the Jews of the world being all inter related through culture, religion, race and genetics, and the arab muslims to be a mongrel race made up of subjugated peoples and captured slaves.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 And when it is shown that you are spouting ISLAMONAZI LIES,LIBELS AND PROPAGANDA you resort to personal abuse and insults.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...






2,500 B.C.E to 1,000 B.C.E. was when the Jews were majority of the population in Samaria and Judea. And as the many histories produced by team Palestine show the land was more populated then than it is now.


----------



## Youch (Oct 14, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Ok, we have all seen it posted time and time again that the Jews who now inhabit Israel are 'invaders' from Europe.  I asked a question in one of the threads here about it and the answer was for me to look at a picture and tell from the color of the persons' skin and hair.  Hmmm . . . . sound familiar?
> 
> So I decided to start a whole thread on the subject and to ask the question:
> 
> ...



Of course there are ancient ties to the land.  The Romans kicked them out long before any nomad Muslim laid claim to the land.  Bethlehem is the birthplace of Christianity, and Jerusalem is the birthplace of Judaism, both long pre-dated the birth of Islam.   Two of those religions have since gone through a reformation.  One has not.  Which does the Left seem to embrace?  And why?

Note how utterly and dangerously intolerant Islam is, by their words, actions, intentions and radical interpretation of their Faith, to any other religion in that large portion of the earth, such that Jews and Christians and any infidel and any other non-radical are persecuted and massacred, all the while the intolerant western Left ignores or embraces it all and positions themselves against the victims every time.  You make the connection.

I don't prescribe to your wiki link.  But factual history is what it is.  So too is modern leftist bigotry.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 14, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Hossfly -
> 
> I'm sure you believe a lot of things about Arabs that have no basis in reality.
> 
> The weird ting for me is that Israel has a cast iron historical case for existance within its current borders - Israel simply does not need people propagating lies and nonsense in order to kustify its existance.






 Once again you show your ignorance of these matters, care to produce a legal document that shows the "current borders " of Israel. Start with the many UN resolutions that spell out  " mutually agreed borders "


----------



## Indofred (Oct 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Excellent - prove it.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 14, 2014)

Saigon, you are correct, I was wrong.  I meant about 3,000 years ago, not 3,000 BCE.  I made me a mistake.


----------



## teddyearp (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, rather than start a new thread, I thought I would sort of bump this one back up  since I still see plenty of posts that put forth the 'theory' I asked about in my OP.  Forgive me if I asked it in this thread already, but here I go:

If this 'theory' is true, then what the heck did happen to the 'ancient' Jews?  Are they all dead?  What about the Jewish community that got expelled from Irag (i.e. ancient Babylon) in the 40's?


----------

